# OFFICIAL Kindle Voyage WATCH thread



## Ann in Arlington

Did you order one? What kind? When's it coming? Whatcha gonna name it? (or maybe you're jumping to the new basic device or just getting a new PaperWhite -- you're welcome here too. Let's Party for a month!



My WiFi only Voyage with special offers has a guaranteed delivery date of Oct 21.

I have not yet ordered a cover.

As it's a Voyage, I keep thinking it should be called the Beagle, or Dawntreader. Or maybe Picard. Or Janeway.  or Nautilus! Ooohh. I like that. 

(p.s. There's a discussion of features and pros and cons in This Thread)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

WiFi, SO, October 21, I prefer the feel of a naked Kindle in my hands, so no cover. I've been assuming I can use my existing sleeve originally purchased for my K4 for storage and travel,but really ought to verify that ASSumption.


----------



## Emily King

I just pre-ordered the WiFi SO one and my date is November 28th.  I also ordered the origami cover in lime green, which has a date of 10/21.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> WiFi, SO, October 21, I prefer the feel of a naked Kindle in my hands, so no cover. I've been assuming I can use my existing sleeve originally purchased for my K4 for storage and travel,but really ought to verify that ASSumption.


Well, you can go with that assumpution until the "ass" part comes true.  Then just buy another sleeve. 

Have you looked at the sizing -- there isn't much difference but I think the basic is a bit smaller even than the Voyage. So if the basic fits tight, the Voyage might not. 

I think I'm going to be looking at a sleeve as well . . . .unless fintie or ACcase comes out with something inexpensive and similar to what I have on my PW.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just ordered a 3G without SO for my husband, who is still using his old kindle keyboard. Delivery date is December 1! I guess there must have been a bazzillion preorders already.


----------



## Andra

Thanks to The Hooded Claw's Eltanin Publishing's recommendation...
This morning I pre-ordered a second Voyage, this one 3G w/SO. When the delivery date came in at 10/21 instead of 11/26, I cancelled the original order. I can always buy out of the SO when it arrives.
I haven't been this hyper about a new Kindle since the K3 came out!


----------



## Sienna_98

Ordered yesterday morning.  WiFi w/ SO.  Delivery date of 10/21.  I didn't order a cover because although I like the design of the Amazon cover on my PW1, it did not wear well, so I won't pay for one that's even more expensive.  I'll keep an eye out for the third party products as my PW travels with me everywhere and needs protection.


----------



## Susan J

I got my confirmation for wifi only with special offers yesterday at 11 AM central time and an estimated delivery date of 10/29 with two day Prime shipping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just ordered a 3G without SO for my husband, who is still using his old kindle keyboard. Delivery date is December 1! I guess there must have been a bazzillion preorders already.


It seems like, if you're willing to go with SO's you can get it sooner. It's the same device, really, so I'm not sure why that would be, except that it's possible Amazon is simply going to release it first with SO's and delay the release of devices without. Of course you can 'buy out' right away (I assume so anyway) but that way there might be some ads that get some eyeball time before you do. AND, people might decide they're o.k. after all. I think Atunah mentioned in the other thread, and I've noticed the same thing, that MOST of what I'm offered any more, is books. 

But, WOW! if you go Wifi with SOs as of this moment, expected delivery is November 24! Glad I jumped on it yesterday morning.


----------



## ezzkmo

Ordered the $219 Kindle Voyage, Wi-Fi, no special offers on Wed. Sept. 17.

Estimated delivery: Tues. Oct. 21

I'm completely 50/50 on whether I'll keep or cancel this order. I have a PW2 that I love, so I have a few weeks to think about it. Also if I keep it, I'll need a good case (not a fan of the official one...the style/cost). That $30 Belkin one looks rather nice though.


----------



## loonlover

I ordered the WiFi, SO with an expected delivery of 10/21. I'm not sure about the flip case so decided to see what other cases may become available before making a final decision. Sure hoping the month flies by.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My pre-ordered kindle is already listed in 'my devices'. I can de-register it -- but why would I want to.  AND, I can change the name.  I've gone with Nautilus, for now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those who delayed ordering, and really want to get the new toy on October 21, I wonder if having Prime will still bump you to the head of the line with a late (like now) order?

It is possible, though unlikely, that common sense will prevail and I will cancel my order. It appears there are a bunch of other people who are in that category. So I suspect a fair number of cancelations will mean many Voyages will be delivered earlier than expected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who delayed ordering, and really want to get the new toy on October 21, I wonder if having Prime will still bump you to the head of the line with a late (like now) order?
> 
> It is possible, though unlikely, that common sense will prevail and I will cancel my order. It appears there are a bunch of other people who are in that category. So I suspect a fair number of cancelations will mean many Voyages will be delivered earlier than expected.


True.

And I also noticed in my confirmation email that it said the price was $199 (or lower). . . . . .

Ever the optimist, that's me.


----------



## crebel

Ordered the Voyage wifi/no special offers on 9-18, chose free shipping, expected delivery Oct 30 - Nov 4.  I haven't made a command decision about a case yet.

No clue on its "name" yet, I will have to see what it tells me when it gets here.  BUT, speaking of names, are we going to abbreviate or nickname this model here on KB?  The KV?  Or are we going to make 4 whole additional keystrokes and keep calling it the Voyage?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Ordered the Voyage wifi/no special offers on 9-18, chose free shipping, expected delivery Oct 30 - Nov 4. I haven't made a command decision about a case yet.
> 
> No clue on its "name" yet, I will have to see what it tells me when it gets here. BUT, speaking of names, are we going to abbreviate or nickname this model here on KB? The KV? Or are we going to make 4 whole additional keystrokes and keep calling it the Voyage?


If they'd called it Voyager -- I'd say Vger (from the first Star Trek movie). 

I expect KV will probably stick -- for now I'm good with spelling it out. It's not, after all, as long as "Paperwhite".


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Here's a bit of fun silliness. After reading what others named their new Voyager kindle, and seeing (while ordering a book today) that the new one was at the top of my list and I wanted it below my current kindles, I decided to change the name. I googled greek gods, and saw a page that listed the names in greek characters. I wondered if I could copy and paste, and it worked. My future kindle is now named Nῆσοι (in case that doesn't display for everyone, it's greek characters).


----------



## Emily King

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who delayed ordering, and really want to get the new toy on October 21, I wonder if having Prime will still bump you to the head of the line with a late (like now) order?
> 
> It is possible, though unlikely, that common sense will prevail and I will cancel my order. It appears there are a bunch of other people who are in that category. So I suspect a fair number of cancelations will mean many Voyages will be delivered earlier than expected.


I have prime and it made no difference in the date - still got 11/29. (Wifi with SO ordered this morning)


----------



## Jaasy

I ordered the 3g with Special Offers. Delivery date is October 21.  Decided to order the red Origami.  For some reason, I prefer the Amazon covers.  I did notice that they are heavier and provides more protection, at least that true for my Fire HDX 8.9.


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm with Ann...  also  pre-ordered a WiFI only Voyager with SO (may cancel if they bother me) and no cover for now.  I dislike covers that fold over the top.  I'm thinking of getting an Oberon when they become available.

Mine is slated for guaranteed delivery on Oct 21st.. even tho I didn't pay for premium delivery (with Prime).  

No name here...  need to think about it!


----------



## Tatiana

On September 18th, I pre-ordered the Voyage with SO-WiFi-3G and have a delivery date of Oct. 21st.  I intend to opt out of the SO after I receive it.  I didn't see the need to spend the extra money now or wait for delivery.  I'll opt out whenever the SO annoy me too much.  This new Kindle will be replacing my PW1.  I am hoping Oberon Design will have the new cases for the Voyage soon.  I know the Oberon cases add weight to the device but I love my Celtic Hounds cover and it protects the device so well.


----------



## bordercollielady

Tatiana said:


> . I am hoping Oberon Design will have the new cases for the Voyage soon. I know the Oberon cases add weight to the device but I love my Celtic Hounds cover and it protects the device so well.


Oberon put a post on Facebook this AM - they are just waiting to get a sample device... to make sure the buttons, ports, synch up.. I am thinking of the red Hummingbird.. my Kindle Keyboard is still in a Lilac Hummingbird and I love that design!


----------



## Meka

I pre-ordered the Kindle Voyage WiFi wo/so. My estimated delivery date is Oct 24th-Oct 28th. I am considering naming it Miss Bookly (LOL). I plan to get a silicone/tpu case like I have for my PW1 as soon as some become available. 


Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you looked at the sizing -- there isn't much difference but I think the basic is a bit smaller even than the Voyage. So if the basic fits tight, the Voyage might not.


In this picture, the basic looks bigger--the Voyage is on the right.










L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> As it's a Voyage, I keep thinking it should be called the Beagle, or Dawntreader. Or maybe Picard. Or Janeway.  or Nautilus! Ooohh. I like that.


Dawn threaders is the first thing I thought of, and since you're not going to use it, I'm going to... 

Ordered mine first thing on Wednesday, to be delivered on Oct 21. May order a basic at some point.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I ordered on Wednesday 9/17 and have a ship date of 10/21 (day of release). I ordered the WiFi only, without special offers. I also added the Origami cover in royal. I am curious about this cover since I tend to read with my Kindle propped up and I am always looking for something to prop it up. So maybe this will work for me.

On the ordering page for the device, it now says there is a limit of two per customer, with shipping expected during the week of December 8th. Sort of like the old days with a fast sell-out and long Kindle watch.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> In this picture, the basic looks bigger--the Voyage is on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


I went and checked the actual measurements -- I know, speculation without facts is more fun -- sorry. 

The Basic is 6.5" x 4.5" x .34"
The Voyage is 6.4" x 4.5" x .30"

So, I'd say a sleeve that fits the basic will also fit the Voyage -- and the Voyage is actually a teeny bit smaller.


----------



## stupidhuman

I just ordered the Voyage Wifi/3G w/SO.
Ship date: 10/21/2014

All my previous Kindle models (that I ordered as soon as they were released - K2, K3, K4 touch, PW, PW2 - not to mention FireHD8.9 and FireHDX8.9) are still working and I am very happy with my PW2/3G so I don't really know why I ordered other than to keep the streak alive and to continue to be Jeff's b*tch. 

btw, what's different about the "new" FireHDX8.9 ?


----------



## sseverus

I ordered a Voyage WiFi without special offers on Sept 17th with expected delivery on Oct 21st. Naming it "Condor." I'm still using the Oberon (da Vinci) case I bought for my Kindle Keyboard. I cut off the straps and use double-sided tape to attach the Kindle to the case. I also taped a small, flat Molybdenum magnet (bought on eBay) to the front inside pocket of the case so when I close the cover the Kindle shuts off. Very unobtrusive and works great. I'm hoping the Voyage will work the same way.


----------



## Tripp

I ordered the Voyage wi-fi/wSO on Sept 17 with delivery on October 21st.  I am struggling with a name.  Right now I am thinking "Adventure" as I found this definition for it: "a wonder, a miracle; accounts of marvelous things".  Though I like the definition better than the possible name.  I have time to look at other options.


----------



## Patricia

I want to join the party!  I ordered the Voyage wifi with SO on Sep. 17 and delivery is Oct. 21.  Still thinking about names.  I haven't had an Oberon cover in a long time and may consider one for the Voyage.


----------



## sparklemotion

I ordered the Voyage wi-fi, without special offers. Delivery Oct 21st. Can't wait!   I didn't order a cover yet as I'm unsure on the official origami one. I prefer a journal style cover so it opens like a book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mention of Nautilus inspired me. My Voyage will be Captain Nemo. The first book read on it will of course be 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## MsScarlett

Wifi, SO, I didn't get a chance to see the news until after work yesterday so I ordered last night and my date is Oct. 29.  Going with the Dawn Treader theme, I'm thinking I will name it "Prince Caspian."    I have not been overjoyed with the Paperwhites, so now I use my Basic and KK.  I have pretty high hopes for this one.


----------



## CAR

I ordered 3G without S/O and have a delivery date  of 10/21.  And I changed my cover order again....  Going with the Black Leather Origami.


----------



## cc1013

I ordered the 3G with special offers and have a 10/21 delivery date. I will probably buy out of the special offers but that model had a much later delivery date and I'm impatient. 
Also ordered the royal origami case. I love my Amazon PW case, so I'm a bit disappointed they went with the origami style but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## auntmarge

I ordered a WiFi without SO on the 17th and have a guaranteed arrival date of Oct 21st.  Now if I could only find a cover I like.  I liked the Amazon cases for the Paperwhite and I'm very sorry to see only the Origami offered for Voyage.  I want a regular book-type shape and would have no use for a standing case.  Some of the other (few) currently shown are pretty but too thick.  The Fintie covers look nice but there's no info on their webpage yet about a Voyage version


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just pre-ordered (9/19) the Wi-Fi only version with special offers and have a* delivery date of 11/28*. I'm hoping the delivery date changes!  I also pre-ordered a purple Belkin case, but I just canceled that because I'm sure other book-style covers will be available closer to the release date or shortly after at a more reasonable price than around $30.


----------



## CAR

My theory on why they went to a flip style (origami) instead of book style (PW) cover,  is because of the page turn sensors.  So that they are easier to reach from both sides of the device.

I have had a hard time on deciding on which cover to get.  I have ordered the Amazon Origami, then canceled that for the Belkin, then canceled that for the Origami again..      Here are my reasons for going with the Amazon Origami:

1: It is the only cover available so far that will turn the KV on and off. 

2: It is held to the device magnetically... so it will be very easy to remove when you want to read the KV without a cover at all. 
    That was my only complaint with the PW cover, it was a pain to take off.  Otherwise it was a great cover.

3 It looks like it will be "very" form fitting to the KV.  That includes the back side, which really has a HDX style magnesium shell back.


----------



## simonz

Ordered the Voyage 3G with SO and October 21 delivery date. I love my PW2 and the Amazon cover and not really interested in the Origami cover. The PW2 with Amazon Cover is perfect for me. I hope there is a suitable cover, like the PW2 cover, that becomes available for the Voyage. If the Voyage offers no great improvements over the PW2 or better cover, I'll return it.


----------



## Yollo

I've been waiting for this thread! 

I ordered a Wi-Fi w/ Special Offers, release date shipping on the 17th, as well as the black leather origami case. I am not totally sold on the case (like many of you, wish it was the same as the Paperwhite case, alas) but I have loved each and every Amazon case I've owned.

Truly sad to retire my first-gen Paperwhite, but I couldn't resist. The Voyage was too good to pass up!


----------



## lindnet

I ordered the wi-fi SO one and have the Oct 21 delivery date.  If I love it, I'll sell my PW2 and then use one of my Oberon sleeves.  I still have and use my K4, and that's in the other sleeve.  I like to read my Kindle(s) naked.  

I don't really name my Kindles....but the K4 is called Baby K on Amazon.  I don't like the name "Voyage", so I may have to come up with something for it if/when I keep it.


----------



## derek alvah

Ordered the 3G with special offers and a blue Amazon cover. Guaranteed delivery on October 21.

Still thinking of a name.


----------



## NightReader

I ordered the Wi-fi with SO (I'll probably buy them out later) and have a delivery date of 10/21.  

I'm waiting to order a cover because I want something like the omotion cover I have on my Paperwhite.  

And, I haven't decided on a name yet.  I was in a hurry when I named my latest phone and it wound up being named "Finger".  I'll take my time and hopefully get a better name for the newest toy.


----------



## CAR

If anyone is interested in the Amazon Store Card 6 month deferred financing here is a hint...

If you add a Kindle Voyage (or 2   ) to your cart, then back out to the homepage with the link at the bottom.  The link says return to Amazon home page without completing purchase. I have found that the Amazon Store Card 6 month deferred financing may show up at the top of your shopping cart, when you go back to it again.


----------



## Toby

Let's party! Wifi only - SO - Oct. 21 - Tues. Not sure yet on a name,  but I like the name Adventure that someone here mentioned. I like the name, Voyage that amazon used. It reminds me of when I used to go sailing. I haven't bought an amazon cover for either the kindles or the Fires in awhile, but this time I ordered the yellow colored Origami. Everyone here who mentioned that they ordered the leather Origami cover, did I make a mistake in not ordering the leather cover? Just wondering. I'll see what else is offered before ship date. What I want is a light weight, thin cover with magnets that will wake/sleep the kindle with enough protection & not too expensive. I also like the idea that it attached by magnets instead of the way the covers did before since the covers are so darn hard to remove.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I ordered a 3G no special offers. I have a delivery date of the 21st. Kind of sad that there's no 1 day delivery option to get it a day ahead of release but oh well. 

I did not order an origami cover. I don't like and don't want a flip cover so will be waiting for other options I like better.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

It's gross self-indulgence. I told myself I'd wait for reports on the page turn buttons, but instead I ordered a 3G w/SO. I live in a rural area and have no wifi, so I need the 3G. (Well, not need, but probably would go back to an older Kindle without it.) I really, really dislike the tapping and swiping on the PW1 I have, but I really, really like the light and so keep using it. With luck this will be a case of love at first page turn.

October 21 for me too.

Did not order a cover. I think the inexpensive flip top I have for the PW1 will work for it and if not, then I'll order something. I have the Amazon case for the PW1. Looks great but it's too heavy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I went and checked the actual measurements -- I know, speculation without facts is more fun -- sorry.
> 
> The Basic is 6.5" x 4.5" x .34"
> The Voyage is 6.4" x 4.5" x .30"
> 
> So, I'd say a sleeve that fits the basic will also fit the Voyage -- and the Voyage is actually a teeny bit smaller.


I suspected as much, but good to know I didn't ASSume!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> My theory on why they went to a flip style (origami) instead of book style (PW) cover, is because of the page turn sensors. So that they are easier to reach from both sides of the device.
> 
> I have had a hard time on deciding on which cover to get. I have ordered the Amazon Origami, then canceled that for the Belkin, then canceled that for the Origami again..  Here are my reasons for going with the Amazon Origami:
> 
> 1: It is the only cover available so far that will turn the KV on and off.
> 
> 2: It is held to the device magnetically... so it will be very easy to remove when you want to read the KV without a cover at all.
> That was my only complaint with the PW cover, it was a pain to take off. Otherwise it was a great cover.
> 
> 3 It looks like it will be "very" form fitting to the KV. That includes the back side, which really has a HDX style magnesium shell back.


Good point about the page turn sensors.

FWIW, the magnets do make the Fire covers VERY easy to get off and on. Much easier than the snap in sort.

I do think the price is high -- I thought so for the Fire but figured I'd try it and I like it well enough. Just use a slip case for my other Fire, though, and the more I look the more I think I'll do the same for the Voyage. 'Course, as others have said, more will become available as the vendors get their hands on the devices.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I had second thoughts this morning and canceled my order. Actually, my orders - plural. Since the 3G version showed that it would be delivered the week of Oct. 24, I had decided to order that too. I honestly can't justify spending THAT much money for page turn "buttons".  If I could sell my PW2 for it's purchase price and use that money towards the new Kindle... hmmmm... maybe. (But who would buy it at the purchase price?? That's nuts.) I still have my little basic black Kindle too. I like that the new basic Kindle has the share collection feature like the PW and beyond. (I'm the only one on the account.)

Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

CAR said:


> My theory on why they went to a flip style (origami) instead of book style (PW) cover, is because of the page turn sensors. So that they are easier to reach from both sides of the device.
> 
> I have had a hard time on deciding on which cover to get. I have ordered the Amazon Origami, then canceled that for the Belkin, then canceled that for the Origami again..  Here are my reasons for going with the Amazon Origami:
> 
> 1: It is the only cover available so far that will turn the KV on and off.


I thought the Belkin had the auto on/off feature with their cover. (Although maybe I skipped over that in the description - I was just thrilled to see an opening on the back to get to the power button.)


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered the Wifi with SO and have a delivery date of 10-21. I ordered the origami cover, for now. I don't necessarily mind a flip cover, but don't really care for the origami part of it. I'll keep watching what comes out before it's time to ship and if I find something I like better, I will cancel it. I do like it being held in by magnets though. Makes it so easy to get out, like the Fires. 

I don't have a name for it yet, so I will have to think about it. I already had a sample of a book sent to it though! Figured I wouldn't get to that book until after it arrives anyways.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Yeah.................... I just reordered the Voyage 3G + special offers.  Still no cover yet.  I really hope that Fintie comes out with some. 

I also added a Square Trade warranty. My hubs thinks added warranties are bogus, but Square Trade and that other company (can't think of the name.. Assurant 360?) have both come through for me with things I've broken and/or dropped in the toilet OR dropped onto cement. I'd rather pay $49 NOW, for two years' coverage, than another $200+ to replace a broken device.

I wanted to have it sent to my workplace, but then sales tax would apply. Thankfully I live in a little podunk town in NW Minnesota.   I've had packages sit outside for days until I check tracking and realize it was delivered. (One time I phoned my neighbors across the street because they had a package out on their front step for about a week.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KimberlyinMN said:


> I wanted to have it sent to my workplace, but then sales tax would apply. Thankfully I live in a little podunk town in NW Minnesota.  I've had packages sit outside for days until I check tracking and realize it was delivered. (One time I phoned my neighbors across the street because they had a package out on their front step for about a week.)


You can enter a text-compatible phone number and you'll get a text when the package has been shipped and then when it's on the carrier and then when it's delivered. That way if you're busy and they don't ring the bell, at least your phone will let you know it's there. Or if you're away from home, you'll know it's there when you get back.


----------



## jazzy1721

I finally pulled the plug and ordered Voyage Wi-Fi + special offers this morning and have a release date of November 25.  Ouch but at least by then the rest of you will have it figured out and all I have to do is search here and have the answer rather than having to figure it out myself.  I have not ordered a cover yet either.  Will wait and see what everyone comes out with and pick something up between now and then.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can enter a text-compatible phone number and you'll get a text when the package has been shipped and then when it's on the carrier and then when it's delivered. That way if you're busy and they don't ring the bell, at least your phone will let you know it's there. Or if you're away from home, you'll know it's there when you get back.


I use Package Buddy Pro on my phone to track packages. Love that app!! Although the little Android dude looks like he's wearing a brown dress instead of carrying a cardboard box. LOL


----------



## Abalone

Ordered wi-fi with 3G with special offers. I'm so excited!


----------



## Tripp

To help defer the cost, I plan to round up the change in the house and go to coin star to get a gift card.  But because my DH buys things on our account, I don't want to apply the GC code till close to delivery.  It has been since the second gen kindle that I have preordered and been in the first delivery group.  I need to know, those of you who have done this more recently, has Amazon shipped early each time or did they deliver on the date they said it would ship?  
I just want to try and time this close enough.  Oh, and I plan to threaten DH with dire consequences if he buys anything once the GC is entered.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tripp said:


> To help defer the cost, I plan to round up the change in the house and go to coin star to get a gift card. But because my DH buys things on our account, I don't want to apply the GC code till close to delivery. It has been since the second gen kindle that I have preordered and been in the first delivery group. I need to know, those of you who have done this more recently, has Amazon shipped early each time or did they deliver on the date they said it would ship?
> I just want to try and time this close enough. Oh, and I plan to threaten DH with dire consequences if he buys anything once the GC is entered.


Some people have suggested that if you change anything about your order, including method of payment, your shipping date resets. I don't know for sure myself, but I'd be careful....


----------



## Tripp

In my experience, Amazon took GC balances before they charged your card.  I wasn't planning on changing my method of paying.  I just planned to have a GC balance in my account.  I just want to time it right so it is there prior to when they processed the order.


----------



## Steph H

Joining the bandwagon!   I just ordered the Voyage Wifi/3G w/SO, with an estimated delivery date of 10/29/2014. No cover, I think the Vera Bradley I use now for my PW1 will work because the size isn't that much smaller and it has the elastic corners which I prefer (I know I'm in the minority). Will have to think about the name.

I'm excited about a new one, I skipped the PW2 but had recently been thinking about upgrading because my PW1 was getting some screen pixel errors. Kept putting it off though and now I'm glad I did.


----------



## Toby

So, I just had to look at the leather Origami covers last night. I ordered the blue one.  Delivery is 12/2. My other citrine (yellow), which arrives on 10/21. The reason that I ordered a leather one is that the texture looked pebbled, & the other smooth, which makes the leather one easier to grip. What should I do?


----------



## MsScarlett

Tripp said:


> In my experience, Amazon took GC balances before they charged your card. I wasn't planning on changing my method of paying. I just planned to have a GC balance in my account. I just want to time it right so it is there prior to when they processed the order.


If you go to your order info, there is an option to apply a gc directly to the purchase. I have done this with precious Kindles and never had a problem with delivery dates.


----------



## Tripp

I am still wondering, with the last few new releases, did Amazon deliver on the day they said they would or did they deliver a few days early?  Does anyone remember?


----------



## Toby

Amazon did deliver sooner in the past.


----------



## ayuryogini

The Hooded Claw said:


> Some people have suggested that if you change anything about your order, including method of payment, your shipping date resets. I don't know for sure myself, but I'd be careful....


That has been my experience in the past. When I ordered my PW2, I changed it to 1day shipping, thinking I might get it sooner (I ordered it right after it went on sale) and it was delayed a couple of weeks. That was last year, but I would still be very wary about making changes after one orders.....


----------



## teralpar

I hadn't planned on ordering the KV but after seeing this thread I couldn't resist I ordered the WiFi w/SO and got a delivery date of November 26th (1-day shipping)  But that's okay...my birthday is November 28th so the KV can be my b-day present to myself. Still have to come up with a name for it. I'm not feeling the Origami cases so hopefully they'll eventually come out with cases like they have for the PW. I love my PW2 and case but I just couldn't resist ordering the KV. If the screen is much better than the PW2's I'll probably just sell my PW2 and K-Touch (which I haven't used in over a year).


----------



## CAR

The Hooded Claw said:


> Some people have suggested that if you change anything about your order, including method of payment, your shipping date resets. I don't know for sure myself, but I'd be careful....


When I canceled the cover from my order the shipping date did not change, still shows KV 3G without S/O delivery date Oct 21.

But I agree, that thought did go thru my mind about the shipping date changing. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tripp said:


> I am still wondering, with the last few new releases, did Amazon deliver on the day they said they would or did they deliver a few days early? Does anyone remember?


As I recall, when you ordered you got an expected ship date (or maybe delivery date). For 'ordinary' customers, it was a few days to a week after release day, unless you paid for quicker shipping. For Prime members, if you left it at 'free two day' you got it the day after release and if you paid for 1 day shipping you got it day of release. Generally. I do specifically remember that I got my Keyboard (K3 at the time) the day BEFORE the actual release day -- I'm a Prime member and had paid for one day shipping.

This time around, when I ordered, I got a receipt that says "Your guaranteed delivery date is October 21". I'm good with that and I expect it will arrive that day.

For folks who had later shipping/delivery dates based on when they had placed their orders, it seems to me that in most cases they got them sooner. Only in rare cases -- and usually due to shipper problems -- did they get them later. And in those cases, a call to Amazon usually resulted in a credit back of any shipping costs paid.


----------



## Tripp

Thank you Ann, that helps a lot.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've ordered the Voyage 3G without SO and it's due on 4th November which is the release date the in the UK.  So I'll be reading with interest to see what everyone in the US who gets it earlier thinks of it.

I'm still not keen on the idea of that origami style cover, but in my experience the Amazon covers have been the best fitting ones and I've loved the last few, even though I was initially not keen - didn't want a hinged cover but loved the K3 one, didn't want a 'shell' style cover but love the PW ones etc - so I may find the same happens with this style. So anyway, I've ordered the purple one, but I did it on a separate order from the Kindle order so I can cancel it without it affecting that - I don't want the delivery date changing. If something better comes available in the meantime, I can change my mind.

I've also ordered the Fire HDX 8.9, but I'm almost sure I'm going to cancel that. The more I think about it the more I think it's too much money to spend on upgrading when I don't use the Fire anything like as much as I use my e-ink Kindles - my PW2 is pretty much permanently at my side. Maybe the next Fire upgrade won't come out at the same time as a new e-ink Kindle (not to mention Fire TV which is arriving here this month as well) and I'll be more inclined to splash out.

No names though - I've never named my Kindles - I just shorten the default 'Linda's 7th Kindle' etc to the model name so I can distinguish.

6 weeks to go!


----------



## MagentaSunset

_I ordered the 3G with SO. Delivery around 10/29. Without SO would have been around Thanksgiving and I am not that patient!  I've been saving a gift card for this.  _


----------



## Steph H

Steph H said:


> Joining the bandwagon!  I just ordered the Voyage Wifi/3G w/SO, with an estimated delivery date of 10/29/2014. No cover, I think the Vera Bradley I use now for my PW1 will work because the size isn't that much smaller and it has the elastic corners which I prefer (I know I'm in the minority). Will have to think about the name.


I believe I have the name for my new KV. This is my first new Kindle since I became a Doctor Who fan late last year during the 50th anniversary hype (what can I say, I'm a slow learner...lol). So it must be.....TARDIS. Because the Kindle is bigger on the inside.  Perhaps not very original, but it shall work for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> I believe I have the name for my new KV. This is my first new Kindle since I became a Doctor Who fan late last year during the 50th anniversary hype (what can I say, I'm a slow learner...lol). So it must be.....TARDIS. Because the Kindle is bigger on the inside.  Perhaps not very original, but it shall work for me.


I've had several kindles with names that are versions of TARDIS. 'cause, yeah, it's bigger on the inside AND can take you anywhere in time and space.


----------



## Steph H

Ah yes, I see your current A TARDIS and The Doctor.  Didn't you have a Gallifrey at one point too?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> Ah yes, I see your current A TARDIS and The Doctor.  Didn't you have a Gallifrey at one point too?


Yes -- I did -- it was a Fire. I've also had River Song.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've gotten some early birthday $$ so I just ordered the KV 3g w/o special offers.  The estimated delivery is Dec. 17.  Yikes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Trophywife007 said:


> I've gotten some early birthday $$ so I just ordered the KV 3g w/o special offers. The estimated delivery is Dec. 17. Yikes!


Just in time for Christmas! Would you be better off ordering with special offers and paying to have them removed?


----------



## Trophywife007

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just in time for Christmas! Would you be better off ordering with special offers and paying to have them removed?


I checked and it puts the delivery date at Nov. 28. I think I'll just wait and see if it ships early. Mr. 007 is a prime member but I don't know if that will help matters or not. I am happy with my PW, so this is really just one of those $$ burning hole in pocket situations, enabled by my husband egging me on. Since I can blame it on him, why not?


----------



## runtmms

Ordered mine 9/20. WiFi with SO (which I will probably remove.) Estimated delivery 11/28 with 2 day shipping. I wasn't willing to wait for the one w/o SO. 

An early birthday present that will arrive after my birthday! I will get an Oberon cover for my shiny new toy.

Now I need to figure out what to do with my K3 with Celtic Hounds Oberon cover. I feel like I should re-home it instead of keeping it as a backup. Thoughts?


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Has anyone seen the Kindle Voyage in person?  I've never been completely able to reconcile myself to the front light on the Kindle Paperwhite 2 because the contrast just isn't good enough for me with my eye condition.  Basically, I need to set the front light to the brightness setting to read, but at the same time, it ends up washing out the contrast on the text to some extent.  There is also the issue of uneven illumination towards the bottom of the display that I've never been completely happy with.  The other thing I realized after having the Paperwhite 2 is that I don't really enjoy touching the display to move back-and-forth through a book.  I like the buttons better and the Kindle Voyage seems to address that issue for me.  I told myself I'd wait for color, but I have to admit I'm really excited about this particular Kindle model.  And if I do decide to go with this new Kindle, I will be putting my Kindle Paperwhite 2/3G without Special Offers up for sale at a reasonable price.
Gene


----------



## tsemple

I'm waiting a couple of months, to give potential production issues time to settle out. I've been unlucky with Kindle pre-orders (had to exchange 3 of 4 due to screen problems).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kb7uen Gene said:


> Has anyone seen the Kindle Voyage in person? I've never been completely able to reconcile myself to the front light on the Kindle Paperwhite 2 because the contrast just isn't good enough for me with my eye condition. Basically, I need to set the front light to the brightness setting to read, but at the same time, it ends up washing out the contrast on the text to some extent. There is also the issue of uneven illumination towards the bottom of the display that I've never been completely happy with. The other thing I realized after having the Paperwhite 2 is that I don't really enjoy touching the display to move back-and-forth through a book. I like the buttons better and the Kindle Voyage seems to address that issue for me. I told myself I'd wait for color, but I have to admit I'm really excited about this particular Kindle model. And if I do decide to go with this new Kindle, I will be putting my Kindle Paperwhite 2/3G without Special Offers up for sale at a reasonable price.
> Gene


No, because they won't be officially released until October 21. 

Well, some of the tech bloggers may have; here are some links but I've not read the articles yet.

http://gizmodo.com/kindle-voyage-this-is-what-a-200-e-reader-looks-like-1635931562

http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/17/amazons-kindle-voyage/

http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/17/amazon-kindle-voyage-leak/


----------



## trixiedog

I just ordered WiFi with offers and my delivery date is Dec 11!!  Hopefully maybe it will come sooner .


----------



## JosieGirl71

I ordered the 3G w/ SO with a delivery date of 10/21.  Cannot wait!  I have been using my first gen Fire and don't like it.  The new Voyage will be named (Jericho) "Barrons".

Not sure about the cover.  I think I like the flip covers because then the Voyage can be propped up on a desk.  I'm leaning towards the Incipio Top Folio but will probably use it naked for a while to see how it goes.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, because they won't be officially released until October 21.
> 
> Well, some of the tech bloggers may have; here are some links but I've not read the articles yet.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/kindle-voyage-this-is-what-a-200-e-reader-looks-like-1635931562
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/17/amazons-kindle-voyage/
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/17/amazon-kindle-voyage-leak/


That Gizmodo article says, "Unlike every single Kindle before it, the Voyage has a glass screen". What? They've all had glass screens. We've seen plenty of broken/cracked ones.


----------



## Jeanne Lynn

I can't believe this! Now I'm going to have to buy this Voyage! I really adore my Paperwhite, but I have a Kindle fetish. I guess my Voyage will be named "Jeanne's 8th Kindle."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jeanne Lynn said:


> I can't believe this! Now I'm going to have to buy this Voyage! I really adore my Paperwhite, but I have a Kindle fetish. I guess my Voyage will be named "Jeanne's 8th Kindle."


Wow, that's so creative, I might have to steal that from you! Though I'd feel weird calling my Kindle "Jeanne's."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That Gizmodo article says, "Unlike every single Kindle before it, the Voyage has a glass screen". What? They've all had glass screens. We've seen plenty of broken/cracked ones.


Yeah -- I wonder how much time they really had with the things.  Also someone said the dots on the side of the screen above the line on the bezel is the light sensor, but the users guide pretty clearly says you press there to go back a page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeanne Lynn said:


> I can't believe this! Now I'm going to have to buy this Voyage! I really adore my Paperwhite, but I have a Kindle fetish. I guess my Voyage will be named "Jeanne's 8th Kindle."


Mine said "Ann's 6th Kindle" but that's not right because I've had more than that.

Original Kindle
Keyboard kindle
Kindle DX
Kindle DX Graphite
Basic Kindle
PaperWhite (2012)
PaperWhite(2013)
Fire
Fire HD7
Fire HD8.9
Fire HDX7
Fire HDX8.9

And that doesn't even count my brother's DX which is registered to my account.


----------



## CAR

Well I got the deferred offer on one Kindle with no strings attached so... I ordered a second KV 3G without S/O for my wife.
Delivery date is Dec 17.  It will be a surprise Christmas gift.


----------



## Toby

My number isn't right either. It says Toby's 10th kindle, but I would feel more self conscious if it actually showed the correct number.


----------



## Meemo

JosieGirl71 said:


> I ordered the 3G w/ SO with a delivery date of 10/21. Cannot wait! I have been using my first gen Fire and don't like it. The new Voyage will be named (Jericho) "Barrons".
> 
> Not sure about the cover. I think I like the flip covers because then the Voyage can be propped up on a desk. I'm leaning towards the Incipio Top Folio but will probably use it naked for a while to see how it goes.


Just had to weigh in - brilliant name, and so appropriate!

I've knew been wishing I were getting a Voyage because I'd name it "Fantastic". Although really, Nanking it "Emily's Voyage" could be pretty cool as well. No wait - "Emily's Fantastic Voyage"! Maybe the 2nd gen Voyage...can't waste that name!

I have already named my magenta Fire HD6 - "Pinky".


----------



## JosieGirl71

Meemo said:


> Just had to weigh in - brilliant name, and so appropriate!
> 
> I've knew been wishing I were getting a Voyage because I'd name it "Fantastic". Although really, Nanking it "Emily's Voyage" could be pretty cool as well. No wait - "Emily's Fantastic Voyage"! Maybe the 2nd gen Voyage...can't waste that name!
> 
> I have already named my magenta Fire HD6 - "Pinky".


Love it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meemo said:


> I have already named my magenta Fire HD6 - "Pinky".


Narf!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Took the plunge. Helped that I was offered the deferred plan. Estimated arrival is Dec. 11.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, because they won't be officially released until October 21.
> 
> Well, some of the tech bloggers may have; here are some links but I've not read the articles yet.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/kindle-voyage-this-is-what-a-200-e-reader-looks-like-1635931562
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/17/amazons-kindle-voyage/
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/17/amazon-kindle-voyage-leak/


I tried to snag a pre-release Voyage to get a headstart on writing _Kindle Voyage for Dummies_. I wrote Amazon and said that the tech writers have the device in advance so can I have one too? I received a nice response from Brandon in Executive Customer Relations who said:



> Thanks for writing to us regarding your request. We really appreciate your enthusiasm for the Kindle Voyage (as well as for all of our other Kindles you've written about). Unfortunately, we wouldn't be able to provide you with a pre-release Voyage for your writing and review efforts. The reviewers who have already posted articles about the Voyage were selected by Amazon and given an opportunity to spend a limited amount of time with the Voyage at a special event after the announcement was made. These Kindles remain with us and we won't be sending pre-release devices out.


So now we know...they had them for a little while and now have gone back to roost at Amazon. We're all in the same waiting game. 

L


----------



## ezzkmo

Well that was a nice reply though! At least it's not like they singled out who gets one. Guess nobody does. Wouldn't surprise me if they weren't 100% final units at the event, being it was over a month before release. Maybe they'll get some last minute kinks out before they start shipping.


----------



## Emily King

I preordered the wifi with SO and the delivery estimate was 11/29 (prime 2 day shipping), so I also preordered the 3G w/ SO with a delivery date of 10/29. I wasn't sure what I wanted to do - pay extra for 3G to get it a month early?

Just went into my order for the wifi (still had the 11/28 date), changed it to 1-day shipping and I flipped to 10/30!!! Changed it back to 2-day and it's showing 10/31. ****do this at your own risk!!!! I had the other one ordered, so if it went later instead of earlier, it wouldn't matter!***** I have now cancelled my 3G order.


----------



## akpak

I just ordered a WiFi w/o S/Os. Weirdly, my order status says November 10th ship date, but before I'd done "place order" it said December 7th. I am a Prime member, maybe that had something to do with it.

Kicking myself that I didn't pre-order earlier. I didn't realize it was officially out on Oct. 21st. Doh!

Also got the red leather origami. As much as I like Oberon covers, I really liked the snug fit and "smart cover" aspect of the covers for the Paperwhite. So I'll pony up for official covers again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akpak said:


> I just ordered a WiFi w/o S/Os. Weirdly, my order status says November 10th ship date, but before I'd done "place order" it said December 7th. I am a Prime member, maybe that had something to do with it.
> 
> Kicking myself that I didn't pre-order earlier. I didn't realize it was officially out on Oct. 21st. Doh!
> 
> Also got the red leather origami. As much as I like Oberon covers, I really liked the snug fit and "smart cover" aspect of the covers for the Paperwhite. So I'll pony up for official covers again.


You can order with SOs and then buy out of them after you get it and your ship date will probably be sooner, according to what others have found.

Betsy


----------



## akpak

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can order with SOs and then buy out of them after you get it and your ship date will probably be sooner, according to what others have found.
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, nope. Same date.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah that's not working anymore - apparently there's some popular demand.


----------



## Toby

Wow! I Wondered what made it change to earlier? That's good to keep in mind, but like you said, you ordered another 1, so at least you were safe.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

sseverus said:


> I ordered a Voyage WiFi without special offers on Sept 17th with expected delivery on Oct 21st. Naming it "Condor." I'm still using the Oberon (da Vinci) case I bought for my Kindle Keyboard. I cut off the straps and use double-sided tape to attach the Kindle to the case. I also taped a small, flat Molybdenum magnet (bought on eBay) to the front inside pocket of the case so when I close the cover the Kindle shuts off. Very unobtrusive and works great. I'm hoping the Voyage will work the same way.


Well I caved and just pre ordered the Kindle Voyage  I have an estimated date of November 13-15th. I thought the date would of been like early December or something since a few people said it. It might be shipped sooner then the 13th-15th dates. I also might try to use my Kindle 3 Oberon and Verso cases for the Voyage. Since the packaging for the Verso cases say that they are compatible with Kindle 3, Kindle Basic, and Kindle Paperwhite. If it might be a little loose I will use Velcro tape or something on the back on the Voyage just to fill in the little gap. Hopefully I won't need to do that.

PS: Because I live in NJ the tax was like $13.93 OUCH! Well it's still worth it lol

Update: I just got that offer of paying off the Voyage in the 5 installments. The thing is? They want a credit card and I can't use my debit card for the first payment. Seriously? This is what really gets me annoyed as a lot of people use debit rather then credit cards. I could of canceled the first order and then pre order it with my debit card but nooooo they want credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akpak said:


> Hmm, nope. Same date.





Meemo said:


> Yeah that's not working anymore - apparently there's some popular demand.


----------



## Steph H

Ohhhhh, decisions decisions. I finally got that deferred payment offer also.  If I do that, I can get the 3G/SO on Nov 12 (or Nov 11 with 1-day shipping; it said Dec 7 on the order page, changed on the confirmation page). My original order gets it to me on Oct 29.  Do I get it earlier or spread the payments?  Decisions decisions.....

I also note that as usual, it tries to take payment from my gift card balance first.  I wonder if the future 4 installments would do the same automatically without giving me the chance to change it to credit card? I don't always want to pay for stuff from that balance, I kind of keep that for books/music.  Hmmmm.

Okay, I went ahead and placed this 2nd order too and have set a reminder to check the status of shipping date on both orders on Oct 15 and will decide then which one to stick with. 

$17.06 for tax in Texas. I miss the tax-free days.


----------



## sparklemotion

MagicalWingLT said:


> PS: Because I live in NJ the tax was like $13.93 OUCH! Well it's still worth it lol


$19.16 here in NY.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Steph H said:


> I also note that as usual, it tries to take payment from my gift card balance first. I wonder if the future 4 installments would do the same automatically without giving me the chance to change it to credit card? I don't always want to pay for stuff from that balance, I kind of keep that for books/music. Hmmmm.
> 
> $17.06 for tax in Texas. I miss the tax-free days.


That is strange since when I read the terms they wanted people to use only a credit card for the first payment. Since I have only debit I couldn't use the offer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> That is strange since when I read the terms they wanted people to use only a credit card for the first payment. Since I have only debit I couldn't use the offer.


I think that one has to have a CC on file -- 'cause, after all, with a GC balance or even a debit card, there's no guarantee that on a future date there will be money there to be debited. So the thing costs $200 and today you have $200. They can easiy take the first, say, $50 now. But next month when they want to take the next $50 you might not have $50 in GC credit and you might not have $50 in the account the debit card is linked to. But if you have CC listed, they can bill it.


----------



## Tatiana

$16.14 Tax here in VA.  I do miss those tax free times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tatiana said:


> $16.14 Tax here in VA. I do miss those tax free times.


Well, you know, they never were (in most cases) "tax free times".  One was supposed to add up and report at the end of the year what they'd purchased and not paid tax on and pay it when one filed one's income tax return. Yeah. I know.  Few people knew it and even those who did mostly ignored it.

I personally have no problem paying the tax at purchase time.


----------



## Marie Long

I ordered a Voyager, but I'm curious if it will fit my Vera case. Is it going to be too thin/short for the case? 
This is the case I have: http://www.6pm.com/vera-bradley-small-ebook-cover-indigo-pop


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The physical size of the Voyage is 6.4 x 4.5 x .3

Those are inches. So it will certainly fit inside the VB case. Whether it will hold it well is hard to say -- it probably depends on how snug the elastic straps are.  The measurements on that page don't make sense to me -- it gives different widths which implies the thing's not actually a rectangle. I assume they're the physical size of the case, not the measurements of where the straps actually fit which, if that's the case, argues that it would probably hold it well since the straps are probably closer to the actual size of the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The physical size of the Voyage is 6.4 x 4.5 x .3
> 
> Those are inches. So it will certainly fit inside the VB case. Whether it will hold it well is hard to say -- it probably depends on how snug the elastic straps are. The measurements on that page don't make sense to me -- it gives different widths which implies the thing's not actually a rectangle. I assume they're the physical size of the case, not the measurements of where the straps actually fit which, if that's the case, argues that it would probably hold it well since the straps are probably closer to the actual size of the device.


The official measurements of that case, from the Vera Bradley website are 7 x 5 1/2". Not sure why there are three different measurements--I guess it reflects the reality that stitched items aren't perfectly rectangular like machined objects. My quilts vary a bit, too.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The official measurements of that case, from the Vera Bradley website are 7 x 5 1/2". Not sure why there are three different measurements--I guess it reflects the reality that stitched items aren't perfectly rectangular like machined objects. My quilts vary a bit, too.
> 
> Betsy


And that makes sense -- it just seems weird that they specifically give 3 different 'width' measurements on that secondary site.


----------



## Steph H

Marie Long said:


> I ordered a Voyager, but I'm curious if it will fit my Vera case. Is it going to be too thin/short for the case?
> This is the case I have: http://www.6pm.com/vera-bradley-small-ebook-cover-indigo-pop


That's the same case I have for my PW1 and I really like it. I'm hoping to be able to use it for my KV since the size really isn't all that much different (and the straps in mine aren't really particularly stretched out, or don't seem to be) but the only thing I wonder about is whether it will be too thick in the back to be able to easily access the new placement of the power button, since there won't be a cut-out for it....


----------



## MoyJoy

SIGH!!!  I had no idea this was coming out.  And I'm on Amazon almost daily!!!!  I've had a Kindle since the very first one, and every iteration after that!!!  Jeff should have called me.  sigh.

Anyway...

Placed on Monday, September 22, 2014
Kindle Voyage, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi) with Adaptive Built-in Light, PagePress Sensors, Wi-Fi 

Your estimated delivery date is: 
Wednesday, December 10, 2014  (BOOOOOOOOOOOO when I first added it it said I'd get it 12/8 which was sad but pretty cool since that's my bday.  Then I went to Gizmodo to read a review real quick and then completed my order and the date changed to 12/10.  sigh.  i suck.  And yes, I am a Prime member...also long time Prime)

*you CAN order with a debit card with the installment option, but they RECOMMEND you do not.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Steph H said:


> That's the same case I have for my PW1 and I really like it. I'm hoping to be able to use it for my KV since the size really isn't all that much different (and the straps in mine aren't really particularly stretched out, or don't seem to be) but the only thing I wonder about is whether it will be too thick in the back to be able to easily access the new placement of the power button, since there won't be a cut-out for it....


I been looking for that same pattern case and couldn't find it anywhere. It's not listed on the Vera Bradley site. So I saved that link for later. I'll be buying that once we find out if the Kindle fits the case.


----------



## Toby

I feel your pain, but don't be so hard on yourself, Moyjoy. Amazon didn't do a big announcement. I stalked amazon's home page everyday, & even earlier in that day at work, & no new kindles/Fires were shown. I think amazon put the new devices on its homepage at night. Before I had ordered, I had quickly read the description on the voyage page. I was also scolding myself at the same time while reading, to just order the kindle, then read about it. I lucked out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those of us who pre-ordered promptly, three weeks from today is "The Day."

I just thought I'd mention that...


----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## Sienna_98

Someone must have blabbed to my current PW1.  She's been very slow and balky since I ordered the Kindle Voyage.


----------



## Meka

Sienna_98 said:


> Someone must have blabbed to my current PW1. She's been very slow and balky since I ordered the Kindle Voyage.


LMAO!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Blessed

I just joined the club! Ordered my Kindle Voyage, can't wait to receive it!


----------



## runtmms

My deliver date changed! When I ordered expected delivery was 11/28, now showing 10/31. I hope they aren't just toying with me. 

Ordered 09/20 WiFi with SO. 

I am a prime member - don't know if that is a factor.


----------



## Trophywife007

runtmms said:


> My deliver date changed! When I ordered expected delivery was 11/28, now showing 10/31. I hope they aren't just toying with me.
> 
> Ordered 09/20 WiFi with SO.
> 
> I am a prime member - don't know if that is a factor.


I went to check... My date has been moved from 12/17 to 11/19. It's a 3G w/o SOs. YAY! Happy Dance!


----------



## CAR

Trophywife007 said:


> I went to check... My date has been moved from 12/17 to 11/19. It's a 3G w/o SOs. YAY! Happy Dance!


Same here !!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing either some early orders got cancelled or, and this is probably just as likely, they've found production will be quicker than they'd originally anticipated -- more from the manufacturer sooner.


----------



## MsScarlett

Mine still says 10/29, and I ordered on the first day.  Maybe it will get pushed closer to the release date.


----------



## Toby

I hope you get it sooner.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

The shipping date has now changed on the main page. November 16th instead of December 7th. My estimated date was always November 13-15th. My guess is that it will probably change again to October. I hope it does


----------



## katy32

I ordered 9/21 and it says it should be here 10/31.  Original email says 11/29


----------



## Toby

Great news!


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I was able to find that Vera Bradley case for only $10.00 on E Bay last night. I wasn't passing it up. Just so you guys know that they made two different size cases for e readers. The small size fits Kindle, Touch, and Paperwhite. Since the Voyage looks like it's a bit smaller then the paperwhite it will fit the case. The large size fits Kindle 3 and other larger e readers. The case I got is new so the elastic bands are not stretched out.


----------



## Candee15

I'm soooooooooooooo excited.  My original delivery date was 12/11, which was fine....BUT now it's showing 11/12, which is my anniversary.  Hmmmm.  I can justify this as an anniversary gift now, although my husband told me to get it the minute he read about its release.  He knows how important my books and reading are to me


----------



## Toby

Nice timing!


----------



## Candee15

Toby said:


> Nice timing!


I know, right?


----------



## backslidr

Well, I wasn't going to because I'm so satisfied with my Aura HD, but I just found out I could pay 20% now, then four equal payments after I get it and I just couldn't resist. So once again I'm on Kindle Watch with 11-25 as my date.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

In that picture above, is the Kindle Voyage backlit or not?


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I guess I should correct myself by saying: In that picture above: Is the front lighting on on the Kindle Voyage?


----------



## ezzkmo

Well I canceled my pre-order for the Voyage WiFI No ads.    I've preordered and purchased all devices for the past 3 years or so, but I love my Paperwhite 2 so much, and the $250+ I would be spending (with a case) on the Voyage when I have a perfectly great PW2 I just can't justify at this moment. I want to hold one first and see the new screen for myself and test out the buttons to see what I'm missing out on. Maybe I'll pick one up in a few months. But I'm excited to see what everyone thinks of it in a couple weeks!


----------



## MagicalWingLT

The shipping date has changed again on the main page. Before it was November 16th now it's the 23rd.


----------



## Toby

No, it's not backlit, so the light won't shine in your eyes like a tablet or a smartphone. It does have a built in light, so that you can read in low light/dark conditions.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I thought I read somewhere here on the boards that somebody was expecting their Voyage on October 11th after they learned their estimated delivery date have been pushed up.  Has anyone received their Voyage yet, and if so, what do you think of the display?
Gene


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kb7uen Gene said:


> I thought I read somewhere here on the boards that somebody was expecting their Voyage on October 11th after they learned their estimated delivery date have been pushed up. Has anyone received their Voyage yet, and if so, what do you think of the display?
> Gene


They official released date of the Voyage is October 21. The basic model is currently available.

Folks who ordered within about 24 hours of the announcement, got a delivery date for the Voyage of Oct 21. Those who ordered later, got later dates, depending on the configuration they chose. Since ordering, _some_ of those people have reported that their original delivery dates -- in November or October -- have been moved forward. No one who reported a delivery date of Oct 21 has reported any change.


----------



## MsScarlett

I ordered the afternoon of the announcement, and my delivery estimate was October 29 already.  It has not changed.  I think just the "further out" ones in Nov and Dec have moved up.


----------



## jkingrph

3g wo/so  and delivery of Nov 26.  I hope it is a lot faster than my 1st gen paperwhite, at least in the search function which is like cold molasses.


----------



## Meka

8 days away from release day, am I the only one on pins and needles in anticipation?  

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## JosieGirl71

No!  I am hoping mine will come early.


----------



## Toby

Me too!


----------



## GhiiZhar

Put my PW up for sale within minutes of reading the announcement (sold). Ordered 3g w/o SO on 9/24, delivery 11/19 (5 days after my b'day)


----------



## KindleGirl

Only 7 days away now....but I'm not counting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ONE WEEK! *does cartwheels*

not really

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

My original delivery date was 12/8. Just checked and it is now 10/31!


----------



## MagicalWingLT

What?! No way! Now I hope mine changes today. It still says between November 13-15th


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> My original delivery date was 12/8. Just checked and it is now 10/31!


Yay, Liz!!!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I caved. I bought it today. Ship date of 11/28. I didn't buy the the official cover. Just doesn't appeal to me. I bought the Belkin Folio for Kindle Voyage in pink for it. Looks more like the Paperwhite cover which I love.


----------



## rlkubi

Well, the Voyages are supposed to arrive on Tuesday.  Wonder if they'll ship today or Monday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rlkubi said:


> Well, the Voyages are supposed to arrive on Tuesday. Wonder if they'll ship today or Monday.


Based on my personal past experience, I don't expect to see a 'shipping soon' notice before Sunday. But I have no doubt my Nautilus will be delivered on Tuesday as promised.


----------



## JosieGirl71

rlkubi said:


> Well, the Voyages are supposed to arrive on Tuesday. Wonder if they'll ship today or Monday.


I keep watching it and hoping it will show as shipped but it hasn't yet.


----------



## Andra

JosieGirl71 said:


> I keep watching it and hoping it will show as shipped but it hasn't yet.


Me too!


----------



## CAR

Well my Kindle Voyage Amazon cover status just went to shipping soon !  This was as of late Friday night.  

Bah... the status on the cover has changed back to Not Yet Shipped


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Sorry guys I canceled my order and bought the Kindle Paperwhite instead. Couldn't pass up those savings from Staples


----------



## Tatiana

Ann in Arlington said:


> Based on my personal past experience, I don't expect to see a 'shipping soon' notice before Sunday. But I have no doubt my Nautilus will be delivered on Tuesday as promised.


Ninety per cent of my Amazon deliveries come via Lasership, which makes me happy. Lasership delivers between 8:00 a.m. and 9:30 a.m.


----------



## rlkubi

Still no change on mine


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I decided to order the Voyage (again). My brother has one on order and I figured "what the heck". My estimated delivery date is Nov. 25. My fault for not keeping my original order. Oh well, at least I get to read everyone else's reviews!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tatiana said:


> Ninety per cent of my Amazon deliveries come via Lasership, which makes me happy. Lasership delivers between 8:00 a.m. and 9:30 a.m.


And I'd much prefer they come by UPS. Guy delivers between noon and 3 -- unless it's a particularly busy day -- and that works for me. LaserShip is non-reliable. Not UNreliable, because the stuff does come, but they tend to mark it delivered whether they've actually done so or not. So if it's getting near the end of the day, and it's supposed to be there that day, they'll mark it delivered but go back to the dispatch office and not bring it, really, until the next morning. This has happened to me at least 3 times and every time I complain to Amazon. Fortunately, they usually send kindles by UPS so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bordercollielady

Three more days!!  Very excited.  Still don't have a cover but I don't like what's out there now..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A Fed Ex truck came down my street this morning...I got all excited and checked my order status.  Not yet shipped.   Which is what I expected, but...

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A Fed Ex truck came down my street this morning...I got all excited and checked my order status. Not yet shipped.  Which is what I expected, but...
> 
> Betsy


Nothing like the specific sound of a delivery truck to awaken your senses and quicken your pulse!


----------



## GhiiZhar

GhiiZhar said:


> Put my PW up for sale within minutes of reading the announcement (sold). Ordered 3g w/o SO on 9/24, delivery 11/19 (5 days after my b'day)


Yup, quoting myself.....

Cancelled my Voyage 3g w/o SO. Decided to divert the funds to Apple and ordered the new iPad Air2 last night.

Got the "No Kindle Heebie-Jeebies" this morning and ordered the Voyage wifi SO, delivery now 11/26.


----------



## Crodley

KimberlyinMN said:


> I decided to order the Voyage (again). My brother has one on order and I figured "what the heck". My estimated delivery date is Nov. 25. My fault for not keeping my original order. Oh well, at least I get to read everyone else's reviews!!


Well, what the heck? I ordered mine on Oct 13th and have a delivery date of Nov 26th, a day after yours?

Well...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Delivery/Shipping dates depend on a lot of things: are you a Prime member or not? Where do you live? Are you relatively near a warehouse? What delivery services serve your area? If not prime, what shipping speed did you specify? If Prime, did you pay for expedited shipping?  Over the last 6 years here, I've learned that there's not much point in searching for any sort of pattern or correlation -- there are just too many variables.

Bottom line: Amazon will have it to you on the day they've promised or will recompense you for any delay -- even if it's not their fault.


----------



## CAR

Two more days!!

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Crodley said:


> Well, what the heck? I ordered mine on Oct 13th and have a delivery date of Nov 26th, a day after yours?
> 
> Well...


Sounds like you're in the same "batch". The other person's date might be one day sooner because they picked one day shipping and you have two.

Oh, for ordering less than 24 hours "late", I get to wait another week. It's been on Oct. 28 [edited to correct date - I accidentally put 21  ] since I ordered. A good test of patience.


----------



## backslidr

My delivery date was just changed from Nov 25 to Nov 18. Every week counts!


----------



## Kal

I got a text yesterday at 5 pm saying my Voyage has set sail. Okay, not in those exact words. But it shipped.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripp

I had trouble sleeping early this morning and came downstairs to get an ibuprophin and a glass of water. So, I decided to check my order...no change. 

I checked my order again just now and saw this:

Order Received - September 17, 2014 6:38 PM
We've started preparing your shipment. This process can take some time but does not change the delivery date. We'll send you an e-mail when your order has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you've changed your mind.

Squeeeee.....


----------



## bordercollielady

Yay!  Mine is in "Preparing  for Shipment" status..  Lots of confidence that Amazon will do everything they can to get them delivered as promised!


----------



## CAR

Voyage and cover both shipping soon status 

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mine still shows "preordered." Amazon doesn't love me!  *sniff*


----------



## Patricia

Mine still shows "preordered" also, but the charge is "pending" on my credit card.  Yay!!


----------



## Jen200

I just received my "it's shipped" email and the info is on MYK.


----------



## Andra

"Shipping now"
Happy dance!!


----------



## KindleGirl

The Hooded Claw said:


> Mine still shows "preordered." Amazon doesn't love me! *sniff*


Don't feel bad. Mine says the same too. I assume it's because I must live close to a distribution center they are using for them. At least that's how I'm making myself feel better.


----------



## Toby

Would that be because of shipping? Prime? 2 day? 1 day? Not Prime?


----------



## Toby

Mine still says Pre-Order, but my CC has been pinged. Yipppeee!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Like Claw and KindleGirl mine still says 'pre-ordered'. When I click the tracking button I get this:

We've received your order, but we haven't started preparing it for shipment yet. The amount of time your order spends in this status can vary based on the availability of the item(s) and the selected delivery. 

I have reminded myself, however, that, during previous release day kindle watch events, there were sometimes people reporting no change on their orders page even as the UPS man was knocking at their door. So, regardless, I plan to stay home on Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

The credit card had been billed as of this morning and we have received a text stating it was in the process of being shipped this afternoon. As of two minutes ago it was not in the open order list, but neither had it moved to the shipped list. But I am going to be optimistic and believe that is where it will be in that list by morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine still says "pre-ordered."


----------



## crisandria

Mine still says 'pre-order'  and my credit card has not been pinged yet.  Last year I think I finally received a shipping notice late the day before arrival.


----------



## Patricia

Just got shipping confirmation!!


----------



## Eilene

Shipped & on it's way!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate all of you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mine still says pre-ordered, but when I click tracking it says that my order is being prepared for shipment. Hurrah!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

It's 1 a.m. in Colorado, and I got the email notice that mine has shipped!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No change to mine as of just a minute ago.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Shipped. FWIW it's the PA shipping center.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The last couple of Kindles I got, my shipping status didn't actually change until late in the evening the day before I got it, so I'm not really surprised...just disappointed.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do note that I finally have a smartphone with a texting plan, so I'm finally able to get Amazon's texts.  I'll be interested in seeing if I get a text.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Wow, I didn't get the 1 day shipping, but mine says it will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine has said the 21st as long as I can remember...and history has shown in the past that the two-day shipping folks get it on release date.  I think one year a couple of people got it the day before (I think Leslie was one?)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The last couple of Kindles I got, my shipping status didn't actually change until late in the evening the day before I got it, so I'm not really surprised...just disappointed.
> 
> Betsy


Same for me . . . . . ours are probably sitting next to each other not more than 50 miles away, but can't come to see us until tomorrow. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do note that I finally have a smartphone with a texting plan, so I'm finally able to get Amazon's texts. I'll be interested in seeing if I get a text.
> 
> Betsy


Make sure you've turned that on at the order page. I just went looking, though, and can't see where to put that in. I know I set it up a while ago during the order process of something I did by cart. And never turned it off. Still looking.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Ah! there it is. On the Your account page under settings. . . .it says 'manage shipment updates via text.'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Same for me . . . . . ours are probably sitting next to each other not more than 50 miles away, but can't come to see us until tomorrow.
> 
> Make sure you've turned that on at the order page. I just went looking, though, and can't see where to put that in. I know I set it up a while ago during the order process of something I did by cart. And never turned it off. Still looking.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Ah! there it is. On the Your account page under settings. . . .it says 'manage shipment updates via text.'


Yeah, that's where I turned it on last night....I also turned on to get Fire limited time special offer alerts, which you have to do separately, and confirm via text. I didn't get a request for confirmation on the manage shipment updates one...maybe I need to check that it took....off to look.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, that's where I turned it on last night....I also turned on to get Fire limited time special offer alerts, which you have to do separately, and confirm via text. I didn't get a request for confirmation on the manage shipment updates one...maybe I need to check that it took....off to look.
> 
> Betsy


If it's says it's on and you have the right number showing you should be good to go.


----------



## Andra

My email telling me it shipped came in at 1:30 this morning. I can see that the charge hit as well!!
Too bad we tend to get things on the late truck. It will probably be 7 or 8 pm before I get it tomorrow.


----------



## rlkubi

The payment is pending which is a good thing


----------



## crisandria

Mine is now preparing to ship,  credit card has been charged, but still no serial number for my device.  I keep looking for the serial number, once that is there I can start queuing up items I need to load from amazon so most will be ready shortly after I receive it tomorrow.

At least progress is being made.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If your voyage is listed as a Device in 'Manage your Content and Devices' then you should be able to send things to it. You can even set it as the default device. This is true even if there's no serial number listed yet.  I've already 'sent' several things which are showing as 'pending delivery' in the Books section of MYC&D.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine has said the 21st as long as I can remember...and history has shown in the past that the two-day shipping folks get it on release date. I think one year a couple of people got it the day before (I think Leslie was one?)
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I received a Kindle a day early, but don't ask me which one! LOL. I do remember the Kindle II which came in February. UPS said the truck couldn't deliver because the office was blocked by snow (it wasn't--I watched the UPS truck turn around in the driveway and not come to the building). And then there was the one that arrived with a cracked screen--that might've been the worst. However, it was replaced in less than 18 hours.

I have a notice that my Voyage is on its way and will be delivered tomorrow!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got my K3 -- keyboard -- a day early. I'd paid the extra $3.99 for two day shipping and I got it the day before the actual release day. Which I didn't expect. I'm still not sure that was right, but since folks who hadn't paid extra got it On the DAY, me getting it a day early for an extra four bucks seemed fair. 

There was another time I'd paid for 2 day shipping because, on ordering, my promise day was the day after. The expedited shipping moved the promise day up by one -- to the release day. And I did get it on The DAY, but so did all the people who hadn't paid the extra -- according to reports here. So I contacted the Zon about that, just by way of providing information, and they refunded my $3.99, and that was o.k. too.

With the voyage, when I ordered it, though I didn't pay extra, it clearly said guaranteed release day delivery. It still says that -- no change to prepping or shipping. And no email or texts received.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I assume that for those who have a date later than the 21st, the next date people have is the 28th? That's what I have. I'm hoping that they'll ship out all the ones scheduled for the 21st, then discover they still have some left over and ship them to the next group (i.e. me)


----------



## Tatiana

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine still says "pre-ordered."


So does mine. Since I also live in NVA my Voyage is probably sitting next to yours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Where are you Tatiana? We should plan another NoVa kboards meet up.  Or even 'greater DC area'.


----------



## MeganW

I ordered on Sept. 17th & my Voyage (named "Nora" after the main character in Tiffany Reisz's The Siren -- and the other books in the Original Sinners series) will be delivered tomorrow. It's still in "Pre-Ordered" status but when I click on the "Track Package" button it says "We've started preparing your shipment," etc. I'm close to a couple of shipping centers so I know it'll be here tomorrow. Very excited!!


----------



## crisandria

Ann in Arlington said:


> If your voyage is listed as a Device in 'Manage your Content and Devices' then you should be able to send things to it. You can even set it as the default device. This is true even if there's no serial number listed yet. I've already 'sent' several things which are showing as 'pending delivery' in the Books section of MYC&D.


The Voyage is listed in 'Manage your Content and Devices' and I've actually set it as the default device, but if I attempt to send anything to it I get an error. If I select 'Download and Transfer via USB' the Voyage is greyed out and not selectable.

I do remember being able to send books to my 'new' kindle before it has shipped prior to this (really wish they would come up with an easy way to transfer content when getting a new device), but don't remember exactly when I started sending to the 'new' kindle, so I have been assuming that for some reason this time it is not possible until the serial has been assigned.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crisandria said:


> The Voyage is listed in 'Manage your Content and Devices' and I've actually set it as the default device, but if I attempt to send anything to it I get an error. If I select 'Download and Transfer via USB' the Voyage is greyed out and not selectable.
> 
> I do remember being able to send books to my 'new' kindle before it has shipped prior to this (really wish they would come up with an easy way to transfer content when getting a new device), but don't remember exactly when I started sending to the 'new' kindle, so I have been assuming that for some reason this time it is not possible until the serial has been assigned.


Huh. That's odd. Because I have a couple queued up already. Including one I got last week and one personal document I sent.

You can do it in bulk, now, though, through Manage Content . . . . you can select up to ten books and transfer all at once.

AND . . . . I just tried and it _won't_ let me send from Manage Content. Odd. And the free book I bought a bit ago and had sent to the Voyage isn't showing in 'pending' but the personal doc I sent last week is. Hmmm.

Ah well . . . . all will be sorted by tomorrow afternoon. 

(And now when I click to track it I get this message:

We've started preparing your shipment. This process can take some time but does not change the delivery date. We'll send you an e-mail when your order has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you've changed your mind. 

Change my mind. Bah! Are they NUTS!     )


----------



## loonlover

Mine is on its way from Chattanooga. Should easily make it here for delivery tomorrow - unless one of those multiple vehicle accidents occurs and closes I-40 again. The Belkin cover I ordered is preparing to be shipped.


----------



## Tatiana

My account has been debited and my order says "Preparing to Ship".


----------



## Tatiana

Ann in Arlington said:


> Where are you Tatiana? We should plan another NoVa kboards meet up. Or even 'greater DC area'.


I am Prince William Co.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> (And now when I click to track it I get this message:
> 
> We've started preparing your shipment. This process can take some time but does not change the delivery date. We'll send you an e-mail when your order has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you've changed your mind.
> 
> Change my mind. Bah! Are they NUTS!     )


That's the message I have and my credit card has been charged. WooHoo, my delivery date has been moved up (I chose free shipping, not a Prime member) from November 4th to October 28th!! If it gets here earlier, you all will be the first to know!


----------



## crisandria

Just received a txt alert that my Voyage has shipped.  Of course when I check my account it still says preparing to ship and no serial number assigned yet. 

Hopefully those will change soon and I'll also get a tracking number.  My luck I'll be checking all day and still won't get any updates till after I go to bed tonight.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Mine shipped yesterday but it doesn't say where it shipped from.  Where do I find that?  I will scream if it is delivered today!


----------



## rlkubi

How would it ship on a Sunday?


----------



## crisandria

Mine has SHIPPED.  Have a tracking number and the serial number has been assigned and I'm able to have content delivered!

Mine is shipping out of PA to CT.  UPS Ground.  It should arrive tomorrow as scheduled unless something happens.  PA to CT normally takes one day even shipping UPS Ground.  UPS arrives at my house about 3pm sometimes a little later.


----------



## JosieGirl71

rlkubi said:


> How would it ship on a Sunday?


No clue. I got an email stating yesterday stating it had shipped. Checked Amazon's website and it said shipped with a tracking number.


----------



## rlkubi

Awesome!  Just didn't think UPS was open on Sunday .  We will all be happy tomorrow.  Hopefully we will love it!


----------



## TammyC

Mine says "Preparing for shipment"   I predict that I get absolutely nothing done after work tomorrow once I get that thing in my hands!   Can't wait!


----------



## JosieGirl71

rlkubi said:


> Awesome! Just didn't think UPS was open on Sunday . We will all be happy tomorrow. Hopefully we will love it!


Me either. When I check the UPS website, there is no info, just that the label has been printed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crisandria said:


> The Voyage is listed in 'Manage your Content and Devices' and I've actually set it as the default device, but if I attempt to send anything to it I get an error. If I select 'Download and Transfer via USB' the Voyage is greyed out and not selectable.
> 
> I do remember being able to send books to my 'new' kindle before it has shipped prior to this (really wish they would come up with an easy way to transfer content when getting a new device), but don't remember exactly when I started sending to the 'new' kindle, so I have been assuming that for some reason this time it is not possible until the serial has been assigned.


Mine also still says "Pre-ordered" on the Open Order page, but when I click to look at the invoice, it says "Shipping Now."

I set my Voyage ("DawnTreader") as the default device using Manage Your Content & Devices. And I just bought a book, one of the Kindle Daily Deals, and it seemed to work. I got the standard, "Thank you for your order" message.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine shipped this morning and of course will be here tomorrow! It's shipping from Whitestown, IN, so it's only a couple of hours or less away. Woohoo! I've already sent some books and samples to it the last few weeks but I'm going to be busy this afternoon sending the remaining ones that I want to send.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JosieGirl71 said:


> Mine shipped yesterday but it doesn't say where it shipped from. Where do I find that? I will scream if it is delivered today!


It can say "shipped" as soon as a tracking number is generated, even if it hasn't actually arrived at the shipping facility. If the tracking doesn't indicate the shipper has it, it may not be there yet.


----------



## Crodley

Who will win the Kindle Watch Game and be the first to post a thread called, "My Kindle Voyage is HERE!"



edit: I know it won't be me, mine is scheduled for Nov 26th.


----------



## Kathy

Just got notice that my Voyage will arrive a week earlier. I had a 11/26 date and now it is 11/19. Still a ways to go, but I'm happy to see it move up.


----------



## stupidhuman

Mine still says:


Pre-ordered 
Guaranteed delivery by: Tuesday, October 21, 2014 by 8pm 

But has no notice of being shipped.
I'll just go with the "guaranteed" and wait


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Actually up till Friday my shipping was Nov 13-15th not the 28th as some people are reporting. (before I canceled it and got the Paperhite instead) Which by the way I am happy with so far


----------



## CAR

My Voyage and Amazon cover have shipped!  I also show a serial # yippie


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My package tracking message now says:


We are processing your shipment now. We'll send you an e-mail when it has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you've changed your mind. 

<doing a dignified and discreet happy dance>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> My package tracking message now says:
> 
> 
> We are processing your shipment now. We'll send you an e-mail when it has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you've changed your mind.
> 
> <doing a dignified and discreet happy dance>


Mine said that this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine said that this morning.




Well, I don't know when it changed. It's a subtly different message than was there at 10:30 this morning, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My tracking said that, but when I look at the Invoice it, it said "shipping now" (see earlier post).  Kind of odd...


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I ordered, and will be receiving a Voyage, with 3g and no special offers tomorrow. However, I have had some things come up and can no longer afford the price. 

I thought I'd offer it here first for anyone who wants it, I can ship it out Wednesday first thing without even opening the box.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My tracking said that, but when I look at the Invoice it, it said "shipping now" (see earlier post). Kind of odd...


Yeah . . . . my invoice says 'shipping now' as well.


----------



## MeganW

I just received the shipment notification email w/tracking info (arriving tomorrow) & my "Welcome to Kindle Voyage" email!!


----------



## FearIndex

Enjoying your gushing, guys. 

My Voyage status has updated a bit too, but I don't expect it to ship until next month due to ordering later. This time that's OK, though, I'm still enjoying the new basic Kindle.


----------



## Susan J

I was just reading about all the shipped Voyages and lamenting the fact that I didn't complete my order until mid morning on Sept 18th and so my expected delivery date has continued to show up as Oct. 29th. 

Minutes ago, I got my shipped notice email along with the Welcome to Kindle Voyage email  and will get it on the 22nd.    Yeah  !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate all of you.


----------



## crebel

Mine says "shipped" and I got the shipping e-mail!  But it still says delivery on Wednesday the 29th.  I have to admit, I will be surprised if it doesn't get here sooner.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Susan J said:


> I was just reading about all the shipped Voyages and lamenting the fact that I didn't complete my order until mid morning on Sept 18th and so my expected delivery date has continued to show up as Oct. 29th.
> 
> Minutes ago, I got my shipped notice email along with the Welcome to Kindle Voyage email and will get it on the 22nd.  Yeah !!


I, too, ordered a day late and have an October 29 delivery date. I'm hoping to get it early - you're both giving me hope and making me jealous.


----------



## CAR

I think they are a little overloaded.  They shipped my Voyage and I have a serial number,  but I never got a Welcome to the Kindle Voyage email.


----------



## Patricia

CAR said:


> I think they are a little overloaded. They shipped my Voyage and I have a serial number, but I never got a Welcome to the Kindle Voyage email.


Same here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This happens every time.  People freak out 'cause nothing's changed on their order but then the get a text that it's on a vehicle for delivery. Or they see all the progress and expect it early but it still shows up on the original promise date.  I'd suggest trying to relax, but I know that's probably hopeless.  I'm going to have a beer.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> This happens every time.  People freak out 'cause nothing's changed on their order but then the get a text that it's on a vehicle for delivery. Or they see all the progress and expect it early but it still shows up on the original promise date. I'd suggest trying to relax, but I know that's probably hopeless. I'm going to have a beer.


It's true, it doesn't seem like it should take 8 days to get here if it is already in transit, but I will try to be pleasantly surprised if it gets here early and not disappointed if it doesn't get here until the 29th as promised. I'm going with eggnog with vanilla vodka to tide me over.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I'm going with eggnog with vanilla vodka to tide me over.


Ooohhh . . . .that sounds good!


----------



## Cindy416

Mine is still showing Oct. 29 as the delivery date, but you've given me hope that I'll get it earlier. Eggnog with vanilla vodka sounds appealing, too, but I have none of either.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Mine says "In Transit".  Hope I get it in the morning so I can paw it over all day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm drowing my sorrows in SkinnyPop popcorn.


----------



## crisandria

UPS showed up early today, just after 1pm, looks like I had a different driver.  UPS normally shows up 3:00/4:00 pm.  Hopefully I'll have the same driver and my Kindle Voyage will show up about 1:00 pm instead of 3:00/4:00 pm.


----------



## Patricia

I have a dental appointment at 2 tomorrow.    I'm hoping UPS comes the usual time...about 4.


----------



## me3boyz

Wow. Had an Oct. 29th delivery date, but just got a text saying my Voyage shipped today and to expect it on Wednesday by the end of the day. Yay! First my iPhone came a week early & now my Voyage!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, me3boyz!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo! Just this instant got the shipping text! Yay!

I no longer hate all of you.

EDIT: Although the shipping status under "open orders" is unchanged right now. It still says "Pre-ordered" and it says



> We've started preparing your shipment. This process can take some time but does not change the delivery date. We'll send you an e-mail when your order has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you've changed your mind.


EDIT2: And I have a serial number now, pretty sure there wasn't one there earlier when I made it my default device.

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

I got my shipping notification late yesterday.  Now it is in Portland, OR.  That means that if past deliveries are an indicator, it will be trucked up I-5 tonight and will show up in Pacific, WA in the early morning (3 AM or so).  I will get delivery around 4 PM or so.  We are off the beaten path 😥 so, I will not win the "I am the first" race...🐌


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Just this instant got the shipping text! Yay!
> 
> I no longer hate all of you.
> 
> Bets


Me too!

(But I was never a hater.    )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> (But I was never a hater.    )


Sure, that's what all the haters say...


----------



## CAR

Tripp said:


> I will get delivery around 4 PM or so. We are off the beaten path &#128549; so, I will not win the "I am the first" race...&#128012;


Same here, UPS usually shows up around 3:30 to 4pm. And we are not off the beaten path


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, if it's coming by UPS, we get those at 4PM-ish.  If it's Lasership or something else, it could come anytime.  And we live ON the beaten path.

EDIT: and my order finally is no longer "Open" and the tracking says UPS!

Betsy


----------



## CAR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and my order finally is no longer "Open" and the tracking says UPS!
> 
> Betsy


Cheers!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine says UPS as well . . . . . but no specific location tracking yet: I can't tell where it's coming _from_. My UPS guy is usually here between 1 and 3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine says UPS as well . . . . . but no specific location tracking yet: I can't tell where it's coming _from_. My UPS guy is usually here between 1 and 3.


The UPS site says "a shipping label has been created" for mine when I paste the tracking number in.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Mine left Mesquite, TX at 5:04 PM. Hope we have the UPS driver that is usually here between 2 & 3 PM tomorrow. Still confused at the order saying it was in Chattanooga this AM.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Books can now be sent!


----------



## Tatiana

I just received a text that my Voyage has shipped.  My order page has reverted pack to "Preparing to Ship" from "Shipping Soon."  No tracking info or serial # yet on Manage my Devices.

If it is coming LaserShip it will be here by 10 a.m. and be put on the porch by the front door.  We must be at the beginning of the Lasership delivery route.  If it is UPS it will be here between 2 and 5 and if it is our regular driver it will be tossed onto the steps from the driveway 10 feet away...even in the rain.  It is supposed to rain tomorrow afternoon.    The UPS substitute driver put today's delivery by the door.  I'm hoping for the sub driver tomorrow.  It has already started to rain!

EDITED TO ADD:  I just got tracking...It is coming UPS.  I also have a serial number.


----------



## crebel

I just got a tracking text that it is already at the FedEx facility in Indianapolis!  Is it REALLY going to take 8 days to make it approximately 400 miles??  Okay, I lied about not being disappointed if it doesn't get here before the 29th...  more eggnog.


----------



## KindleGirl

crebel said:


> I just got a tracking text that it is already at the FedEx facility in Indianapolis! Is it REALLY going to take 8 days to make it approximately 400 miles?? Okay, I lied about not being disappointed if it doesn't get here before the 29th... more eggnog.


Good luck, Crebel! My experience with FedEx is that they never deliver any earlier than the date they originally give you. I've had packages arrive in town before the expected delivery date and they just say "pkg not due for delivery" and it sits there until the delivery date. Seems really crazy to me. I find that FedEx doesnt move fast unless you have paid for their faster service either. But hopefully you have better luck with them in Iowa than we do here in Indiana. Maybe it will reach you quickly!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mine has left DFW and is headed for OKlahoma City!  UPS normally delivers about 1:30, but I will be at work till about five. At least it will be waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## JetJammer

I also had an estimated ship date of October 29th, but just got a text message that it's been shipped and will arrive Wednesday.  As happy as that makes me, unfortunately I'm out of town and will be until the 28th, so the 29th was going to work out great.

Now to track down a friend to go pick it up off my front porch.  Somehow knowing it's there and I can't play with it is worse than not having it at all!!!


----------



## Toby

I got It's Shipped email. It left Pa to MA by SmartPost. It's now in Dartmouth, Ma. about 20 min's away. Will be delivered by UPS. tomorrow. It's supposed to rain. We are getting a Northeaster. I pray that it doesn't slow down the delivery, not that I want the UPS driver to get into an accident driving. I want to get it before leaving for work. My Fire HD6 came late after 3:00 PM.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine is supposed to be in Richmond, VA.  Two hours south...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's in Springfield!  Not yet out for delivery.....

Betsy


----------



## TammyC

WOOHOO Out for delivery!! Why oh why did I not have it delivered to my office, now I have to wait hours to get my hands on it


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's in Springfield! Not yet out for delivery.....
> 
> Betsy


Mine went out for delivery at 1:30 'last night! I'm smiling at the thought of UPS ringing my doorbell at 2 AM! I wouldn't have minded in this case....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Mine went out for delivery at 1:30 'last night! I'm smiling at the thought of UPS ringing my doorbell at 2 AM! I wouldn't have minded in this case....


Sigh... Usually our UPS is out for delivery by now. But nothing but an arrival scan at 4:50AM. 

Glad yours is out for delivery! Too bad they didn't deliver it already!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine came from Richmond and shows out for delivery as of 5:58 a.m.  Oddly -- that's about the time I woke up!  No further texts from the Zon though.


----------



## Susan J

Mine is coming from Chattanooga, TN to the Houston suburbs via USPS.  I'm pleased with that since I have a heavy UPS Amazon package coming UPS on the same day and hate the way they get banged about.

I find that in this area, the USPS, is doing a really good job delivering my AMZN packages. They deliver on Sunday and it seems that the packages are so clean and undented when compared to UPS or FexEX.  

Also, the postal truck comes earlier in the day    than the other two and with the tracking number, it's easy to request text or email updates for each event in the delivery process.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, mine shows out for delivery at 7:49 am. 



I have no hate....  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ha Ha! They loaded mine before they loaded yours! And now they're no longer traveling companions.


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine is out for delivery as of 5:48 am.  Now the wait for the brown truck begins....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ha Ha! They loaded mine before they loaded yours! And now they're no longer traveling companions.


  

Did yours go from Richmond to Springfield?

Betsy


----------



## MeganW

Out for delivery!! I should have it between 12:30 and 4:30; usually UPS delivers by 3-ish. I work from home and have a really busy day ahead of me, so I'm actually hoping it's delivered later rather than sooner today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MeganW said:


> Out for delivery!! I should have it between 12:30 and 4:30; usually UPS delivers by 3-ish. I work from home and have a really busy day ahead of me, so I'm actually hoping it's delivered later rather than sooner today.


C'mon, Megan, get with the program. You must want it NOW! Like the rest of us. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle watch always reminds me of this:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ASuSnGdWeU&sns=em for those for whom the embed doesn't work.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did yours go from Richmond to Springfield?
> 
> Betsy


Yes! . . . . wait . . . . . no: it went to Alexandria. So yours probably got off a stop ahead of mine. 

I feel like I should go get showered and dressed NOW. Sometimes I dawdle until later in the day but I _know_ that once it comes I will NOT put it down and as we have friends possibly coming to dinner tonight it would be better if I wasn't still in my pajamas.


----------



## Steph H

Mine's not due until the 11th so I watch y'all's anticipation with many smiles and can't wait to see the reviews.  However, this morning my status went from "Pre-Ordered" to "Not Yet Shipped" so there's even progress on that front....lol  Maybe it will come early!  One can hope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Mine's not due until the 11th so I watch y'all's anticipation with many smiles and can't wait to see the reviews. However, this morning my status went from "Pre-Ordered" to "Not Yet Shipped" so there's even progress on that front....lol Maybe it will come early! One can hope.


Yay, Steph!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Mine is out for delivery as of 5:04AM. The case, however, is still in California, apparently. Oh well, you can't have everything and I do have a sleeve for it already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If someone mentioned this, I missed it, but the User's Guides are now in my library.  Downloading to read while I wait.

Betsy


----------



## crisandria

Mine is out for delivery!  Working from home means I'll actually get it when it shows up.  Working from home means I won't be able to play with it for a while if it comes before 4:00.  Just had a meeting scheduled for 3:00 - 4:00. And I was hoping if it came early like yesterday's UPS deliveries that I could get out of work early.  oh well.  It's out for delivery!


----------



## MeganW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> C'mon, Megan, get with the program. You must want it NOW! Like the rest of us.
> 
> Betsy


Oh I do, Betsy, believe me!! I'm over the moon excited!!!!!! But I know my productivity will dive down to ZERO if it gets here before I knock out a few things today. So really it's for the good of my company that it's delivered later in the day. I'm so selfless, ha ha!

But who are we kidding? The second I get it I'm dropping everything. Except my Kindle.


----------



## Tatiana

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did yours go from Richmond to Springfield?
> 
> Betsy


Mine went from Richmond to Springfield...going past our house on the way to Springfield, arriving at 4:50 a.m. At 8:10 it was listed as out for delivery and it will back track down to Lake Ridge to get to my front door.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh! Good point! I'd forgot they'd be there  . . . . . definitely something to do while waiting.


----------



## geko29

KindleGirl said:


> Mine is out for delivery as of 5:48 am. Now the wait for the brown truck begins....


3:44am here!


----------



## crebel

KindleGirl said:


> Good luck, Crebel! My experience with FedEx is that they never deliver any earlier than the date they originally give you. I've had packages arrive in town before the expected delivery date and they just say "pkg not due for delivery" and it sits there until the delivery date. Seems really crazy to me. I find that FedEx doesnt move fast unless you have paid for their faster service either. But hopefully you have better luck with them in Iowa than we do here in Indiana. Maybe it will reach you quickly!


Oh sure, throw a dash of reality at me!!  However, my tracking now says OUT FOR DELIVERY even though the delivery date of the 29th is still listed. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Out For Delivery" is pretty telling. I mean, even a worst case scenario doesn't have the truck on the road for a full week! Unless they're driving it all the way across the country and not using Interstates.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Mine is out for delivery!  I'm having it delivered to my work.  Unfortunately, I have to conduct interviews all day.  Boo!  Here's to hoping for no-shows!


----------



## Andra

Out for Delivery in Austin at 5:28am!  Yay!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I look out the window every time I hear a vehicle...


Betsy


----------



## Meka

Amazon charged my card this morning, but my order still says not shipped and my estimated delivery went from Oct 24th-Oct 27th to just Oct 27th.  I was really hoping for the 24th 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, we're now in the zone of "UPS guy could show up any time" so I'm going to open the front door (we have a storm door) and move downstairs and open the window a bit so I'll hear the truck.


----------



## CAR

Both the Voyage and the Amazon cover out for delivery at 3:49 am    Time to start checking the door every five minutes soon !


----------



## Susan J

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I look out the window every time I hear a vehicle...
> 
> 
> Betsy





Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, we're now in the zone of "UPS guy could show up any time" so I'm going to open the front door (we have a storm door) and move downstairs and open the window a bit so I'll hear the truck.





CAR said:


> Both the Voyage and the Amazon cover out for delivery at 3:49 am  Time to start checking the door every five minutes soon !


I think you guys need a dog.  I have one who understands " wait for the truck" and will call me whenever the USPS, UPS or FedEX truck comes onto our street. She does get paid a cookie for deliveries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan J said:


> I think you guys need a dog.  I have one who understands " wait for the truck" and will call me whenever the USPS, UPS or FedEX truck comes onto our street. She does get paid a cookie for deliveries.


You should rent her out!

Betsy


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Mine is out for delivery. UPS. Which usually gets here between 3:30 and 5:00. Gonna be a LONG day...lol!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I Wonder if there's ever been a study done to determine if there is a direct correlation between people being out sick or on vacation to UPS, FedEx, or USPS being out for delivery?  Or when Amazon starts shipping a new Kindle? Grin!
Gene


----------



## MeganW

kb7uen Gene said:


> I Wonder if there's ever been a study done to determine if there is a direct correlation between people being out sick or on vacation to UPS, FedEx, or USPS being out for delivery? Or when Amazon starts shipping a new Kindle? Grin!
> Gene


Gene, mine is out for delivery right now and it's days like this where I'm very happy I work from home!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

JetJammer said:


> I also had an estimated ship date of October 29th, but just got a text message that it's been shipped and will arrive Wednesday.


I had an estimated arrival date of Oct 29, and I just got an email that they can ship it sooner than expected and I'll get it Friday. I'm not sure why they know today (Tuesday) that they'll be able to ship it tomorrow (for 2-day shipping to get it here on Friday), but whatever. I'm glad I won't have to wait until next Wednesday. In a way, it's been kind of nice to have had a later estimate so that I don't have to be stressing out about their promised release-day delivery, etc. (I did actually have a kindle arrive a day late once, even though I'd ordered right away and Amazon promised release-day delivery).


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Oh, I forgot about telecommuting!  I haven't ordered one yet, but I'm just as excited as everyone else because I want to hear people's impressions of what the displays are like.  Especially in relation to the front lighting and the distribution of the light over the display in general.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm not sure why they know today (Tuesday) that they'll be able to ship it tomorrow (for 2-day shipping to get it here on Friday), but whatever.


Amazon ships a lot of stuff. They know how long a queue of stuff will take to process.

Betsy


----------



## Rob Drob

Hi Just picked one up at my local Best Buy . Sold out for shipping. But if you check stores and shows add to cart they are available .


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Did they have it on display at your Best Buy?


----------



## Rob Drob

kb7uen Gene Hi no they did not . It was in the stock case under the tablet displays. The box is smaller than I thought it would be. They had about 5 of them.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Interesting that they wouldn't put one out on display for customers to see.  And the companies running brick-and-mortar stores can't understand why they're losing to the online retailers.  The fact that hey product is on display can make the difference between getting a sale not getting a sale for me at least.  I checked my Best Buy and they don't have any in stock and nothing showed up yesterday on the truck.  The next truck isn't until Friday and they did say that if they get some, they will put one out on display.


----------



## Rob Drob

Hi Gene looked up the best buys near Grand Forks and they say they have the see link below good luck.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcat17006&type=page&skuId=9302088&searchpage=true&_requestid=119355


----------



## telracs

every time i passed a UPS truck today i was looking for amazon boxes...


----------



## Eilene

Mine is out for delivery!!!!


----------



## KindleGirl

crebel said:


> Oh sure, throw a dash of reality at me!!  However, my tracking now says OUT FOR DELIVERY even though the delivery date of the 29th is still listed. Hope springs eternal.


Oh sorry! I just didn't want you to get your hopes too high and be sad.  But it sounds like you can be very hopeful now!! Glad you're getting it early!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Actually I need to update my Geo info on kboards because I'm now in Bloomington Minnesota about two blocks from the Mall of America, but thank you for doing the research on their website for me.  It's okay I have to sell my Paperwhite 2 and Basic before I can afford to purchase The Voyage.  But until then, I'll just read what everybody else has to say about them and long before I order I'll be able to see one at Best Buy.


----------



## crebel

KindleGirl said:


> Oh sorry! I just didn't want you to get your hopes too high and be sad.  But it sounds like you can be very hopeful now!! Glad you're getting it early!


No worries! What you told me is completely accurate and I really shouldn't get my hopes up for early delivery regardless of what the tracking says. Although since it says out for delivery, it is entirely possible I will be a stark-raving lunatic if I am still waiting next week; not to mention my laptop will probably blow up from refreshing my order status.

I don't think I have ever been this excited on Kindle Watch and I have been through a few of them.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Rob Drob said:


> Hi Just picked one up at my local Best Buy . Sold out for shipping. But if you check stores and shows add to cart they are available .


OK, I caved and went to Best Buy at lunch. It said mine would ship soon and get here Friday (originally had 29th for an ETA). I successfully cancelled my order.

Looks good so far. Images appear bigger than I'd expect if it went from 212 to 300 ppi - which I'm happy about. I don't want all our Oz images to be tiny on the screen. But some images have a very light grey line down the right side... I'm wondering if that has something to do with the fact that I think amazon is blowing them up a little.... Anyone can grab a sample of an Oz book below to see what I mean.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those of you who cheated and bought one from Best Buy  there's a first impressions thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,197562.0.html

That way we can ignore your glee and focus on stalking the UPS guy. (JK)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree -- buncha CHEATERS. 


And UPS guy is late -- well, late-ish -- he's past his usual beginning of his mean arrival window but not yet past the closing of the window.  And I've already watched all the stuff recorded in the last few days so what am I supposed to do now!


----------



## TammyC

My hubby just texted me that my kindle has arrived, I suddenly don't feel well and think I should go home early   Come on 4:30, get here fast!!


----------



## larryb52

sorry I cheated but the reward was worth it and i hope you get yours ASAP...hang in there...


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree -- buncha CHEATERS.
> 
> And UPS guy is late -- well, late-ish -- he's past his usual beginning of his mean arrival window but not yet past the closing of the window. And I've already watched all the stuff recorded in the last few days so what am I supposed to do now!


Get in the car and drive around the neighborhood looking for him!!


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Delivered On: Tuesday,  10/21/2014 at 12:56 P.M.
Left At: Side Door

Sadly I am still at work for two more hours.


----------



## Meka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those of you who cheated and bought one from Best Buy  there's a first impressions thread here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,197562.0.html
> 
> That way we can ignore your glee and focus on stalking the UPS guy. (JK)
> 
> Betsy


Cheaters, cheaters, pumpkin eaters! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicalWingLT

*Rolls eyes* you guys are just dissapointed that you didn't get yours first lol. I think it was clever to go to Best Buy to get one. Saves on the shipping lol


----------



## JosieGirl71

GOT IT!  I only had a little bit to play with it but it is going to take some getting used to after using the Fire for so long.  But it is pretty!  The turn page sensors are nice and the haptic feedback is really soft.


----------



## chocochibi

Couldn't stand reading all these kindle watches. I WAS going to wait till after Christmas, but you all enabled me. I just pulled the trigger and ordered 3G model. It says delievered by Dec 2nd, but I'm hoping it's sooner. It gave me the option to pay one fourth when it ships and then 3 more monthly payments, so I took that. Now I have AGES to wait <sigh>. I'll just have to enjoy all your kindles vicariously.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BIG TRUCK SOUNDS OUTSIDE!!!


YAY! It's here.

So, in a padded envelope -- opening.

Ooohhh.  So small.  In a clear plastic pouch -- opening.

Sliding off the sleeve of the box . . . . breaking the seal . . . . inside of box is blue with the usual boy under a tree silhouette.

Device is in it's own clear plastic sleeve -- under it is a 'getting to know' card and a black usb cord.

Power button pushed . . . . . kindle is booting . . . . . . I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> BIG TRUCK SOUNDS OUTSIDE!!!


I HATE YOU!!!!!
   

I hate all of you. *runs sobbing from the iPad*


----------



## jaspertyler

Mine is here   About to open it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

First screen has a list of languages -- touch one and press next . . . . . . boot up begins.

Screen really is absolutely flush with the bezel --

kindle voyage

High-resolution 300 PPI display
Ato adjusting built-in light
Reinvented page turn controls
Weeks of batter life

Get Started> 
---------------
Next step: set up WiFi
*** found our home network easily, entered password and downloading started!
---------------
Continue setup

OR

Use a different account
--------------

Next, link to FB and/or twitter account (I did FB but have no twitter account.)

Quick tutorial about what the controls on screen do.

It goes through all the top menu, looking up words, how to get to the store -- mentions prime, then sends you home and you see this notice.

Your Cloud Collections have been synced
tothis device. Select Collections under My Items
to see them. You can press and hold on a 
collection to change its view options.

Default home pate has suggestions and cover view . . . off to personalize . . . . hope the rest of you hear the BIG TRUCK SOUNDS soon!


----------



## crisandria

UPS is definitely not early today      keep listening for the truck, and think i hear it and go check.  I am NOT counting how many times i've been to the front door so far.


----------



## chocochibi

See, stuff like this is what made me crack. I blame you and Betsy for my addiction.


Ann in Arlington said:


> BIG TRUCK SOUNDS OUTSIDE!!!
> 
> YAY! It's here.
> 
> So, in a padded envelope -- opening.
> 
> Ooohhh. So small. In a clear plastic pouch -- opening.
> 
> Sliding off the sleeve of the box . . . . breaking the seal . . . . inside of box is blue with the usual boy under a tree silhouette.
> 
> Device is in it's own clear plastic sleeve -- under it is a 'getting to know' card and a black usb cord.
> 
> Power button pushed . . . . . kindle is booting . . . . . . I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chocochibi said:


> See, stuff like this is what made me crack. I blame you and Betsy for my addiction.


Just doin' our jobs.


----------



## Andra

I got the text that mine was delivered around 2:00pm.  Guess who's taking the toll road home today??
I'm soooooo excited.  I feel like a 5-year-old.


----------



## ezzkmo

Hey you Best Buy picker uppers...do they only sell the one with special offers for $199? I know it's kind of a moot point because I can pay to stop the offers, but just wondering. All I see is the $199 one on their website.


----------



## Rob Drob

just wifi with special offers at mine today . they will carry the 3g model also with special offers at a later date.


----------



## CAR

Still waiting on UPS here     Fyi. I went to order a Amazon cover for my wife's Voyage that is due Nov 19.  The covers are now on backorder until November.


----------



## crisandria

Just walked out to the end of the side walk to get it from the UPS guy!  YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I didn't expect mine until late in the day and so didn't go look until about 1:45. And it was there already! It has half a charge on it, and I've been playing. Not only does it have the page turn buttons, it has a quick way to go from chapter to chapter. That was my other big want and one I didn't harp on as much since it doesn't seem most readers agree with me. It's staying!


----------



## bordercollielady

Mine just came!!  Love this screen. so far - haven't done much.  Charging it!

Later:  Too small to fit into any of my old covers.. oh well.

Also - haven't found the menu option to synch with another Kindle - must be there somewhere..

FYI - if I select Collections on the top,  it greys out both Cloud and "On Device" so I guess that is how they
got rid of the distinction.  Not sure where it got that list tho -since it isn't the ones I added to my Basic Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Also - haven't found the menu option to synch with another Kindle - must be there somewhere..


Same as PW: touch the menu on the home screen and it's the bottom option -- sync and check for items. In a book it's the second from the bottom and says 'sync to furthest page read' -- though I think they've actually changed the function to syncing to the _last_ page read.


----------



## Patricia

Mine's here!!!  Off to play.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Same as PW: touch the menu on the home screen and it's the bottom option -- sync and check for items. In a book it's the second from the bottom and says 'sync to furthest page read' -- though I think they've actually changed the function to syncing to the _last_ page read.


I did that when I was on the home screen - all it did was tell me there were no new items. Didn't let me get my collections from another Kindle. Did they get rid of that? I didn't want all of them back to my first Kindle but I was hoping to move them from my current Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> I did that when I was on the home screen - all it did was tell me there were no new items. Didn't let me get my collections from another Kindle. Did they get rid of that? I didn't want all of them back to my first Kindle but I was hoping to move them from my current Kindle.


My collections came automatically. To have them show on the Voyage, change from 'my items' to 'collections'. Then you'll see them. You have to touch and hold the collection name and click 'show in all views' so it will show on your device. Once you've done that, you can then choose the 'collection' item in the sort at the right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The truck is here!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Meka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay!!!!!


OPEN, OPEN, OPEN!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooooh pretty! More in a bit in first impressions...


----------



## MeganW

I think I can hear the UPS truck roaming around the neighborhood, so he should (he'd better!) be here anytime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Also - haven't found the menu option to synch with another Kindle - must be there somewhere..
> 
> FYI - if I select Collections on the top, it greys out both Cloud and "On Device" so I guess that is how they
> got rid of the distinction. Not sure where it got that list tho -since it isn't the ones I added to my Basic Kindle.





bordercollielady said:


> I did that when I was on the home screen - all it did was tell me there were no new items. Didn't let me get my collections from another Kindle. Did they get rid of that? I didn't want all of them back to my first Kindle but I was hoping to move them from my current Kindle.


Like Ann, my "Cloud Collections" were imported automatically.









The user's manual says "If you have existing collections from previous devices or other reading apps, they will be imported automatically the very first time you register a device or reading app that supports Cloud Collections."


----------



## loonlover

Still waiting. Have a very lonely cover waiting in the living room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It'll be here soon, loonlover!

Betsy


----------



## MsBea

This has been so much fun watching you guys - there is NOTHING like a kindle watch!  Mine isn't due until November 12, but I truly am enjoying this!


----------



## JosieGirl71

Yay, Betsy!  I would encourage everyone to check their charging portal for any looseness when it is plugged in to the usb cord.


----------



## MeganW

It's finally here!  Just plugged it in to finish charging & now I'm heading to the gym.  Can't wait to play with it when I get back!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Megan!


----------



## Tripp

Tripp said:


> I got my shipping notification late yesterday. Now it is in Portland, OR. That means that if past deliveries are an indicator, it will be trucked up I-5 tonight and will show up in Pacific, WA in the early morning (3 AM or so). I will get delivery around 4 PM or so. We are off the beaten path &#128549; so, I will not win the "I am the first" race...&#128012;


Boy did I call it yesterday. My Voyage arrived in Pacific, WA at 3:05 AM and went out for delivery at 5:50 AM. It is now 3:06 PM PDT here and no package yet. so, I am at the end of the line...sigh...I will read this whole thread and see what everyone else is saying about their new Kindles until mine lands...


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It'll be here soon, loonlover!
> 
> Betsy


That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lucky!! That looks beautiful. 

I'm about to create a new folder in our Reviews board for the Kindle Voyage, for any of you inclined to post your impressions of it..!


----------



## Tripp

Mine just arrived!  See you all in awhile...


----------



## JosieGirl71

Yay!


----------



## loonlover

Finally arrived at 6:10. New UPS driver who went past the house twice before he finally stopped. We decided this wasn't his most efficient route at that rate. 

So far am loving the clarity. Now off to play.


----------



## CAR

Got mine about 20 min ago.  Have not opened yet.  Just the outside UPS box 

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crebel

Yay for everyone who has received their new Voyage and is getting to know them!  I will live vicariously through you for the next week.  I'm pretty sure "Out for Delivery" does not mean to FedEx what I thought/hoped it meant.  Latest tracking says it moved from Indianapolis to Kansas City (effectively passing or going over my house in southeast Iowa) at 12:34 p.m. and nothing has changed since then.    Out for delivery apparently equals "In Transit" when dealing with FedEx.

Still excited for whenever it does get here!


----------



## Toby

Huh...IT'S HERE! I checked shortly ater the USPS left. There sitting in front of the door was an Amazon brown box. It sure feels light...too light. I ripped it open with the box landing on the rug..oh..oh. Picked up box. Inside was the batteries for my new book light for my K5. I deflated, staring at the batteries. I forgot in my excitement that they were coming today as well. 
I decided not to check the "out for delivery" statement or run to the door every 5 min's. Last week I had an almost meltdown waiting for my very late Fire HD6. I listened to my TTS & audible books. Listen for truck sounds. Bounced up a few times on my toes to scan for trucks. I checked the door around 1 pm, then again. Nothing. I had my coat on to leave for work. Checked at 2 pm. IT'S HERE! Sitting right at the front door. Relief poured out of me. I grabbed it. Layed it down gently on a pillow on the couch. Looked back longingly at the envelope & left the house. It's now 8:09 PM. I'm going to open it now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> Latest tracking says it moved from Indianapolis to Kansas City (effectively passing or going over my house in southeast Iowa) at 12:34 p.m. and nothing has changed since then.


Dang, why didn't they airdrop your Voyage while they were overhead!










stupid FedEx!


----------



## crebel

The Hooded Claw said:


> Dang, why didn't they airdrop your Voyage while they were overhead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid FedEx!


Really! Where's an Amazon drone when you need one?


----------



## MeganW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Megan!


Yay!!! Funny thing is I've been so busy I've had time to charge it and that's it. About to start playing now!


----------



## Patricia

crebel said:


> Really! Where's an Amazon drone when you need one?


Would LOVE to see Amazon drones in the air on Kindle Day!!


----------



## MsScarlett

My original delivery date was 10/29.  Last night, it changed to Friday (10/24), and this morning it has changed to being delivered tomorrow!    So exciting!


----------



## chocochibi

Since I just ordered yesterday, it's great seeing people having their delivery dates moved up. Hopefully mine will as well


----------



## crebel

After my Voyage spent yesterday relaxing in Kansas City, the tracking now says it left Kansas City at 9:30 last night and is "out for delivery to your pick-up location."  Will it or won't it arrive before next Wednesday? Only the omnipotent shipping gods know...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And you're HOW FAR from KC?

Just remember, if it's arrives on time, that's good and it's a bonus if it arrives early.  Crossing fingers it's sooner rather than later!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> And you're HOW FAR from KC?
> 
> Just remember, if it's arrives on time, that's good and it's a bonus if it arrives early.  Crossing fingers it's sooner rather than later!


Only about 5 hours away from Kansas City, but in the opposite direction of the 5 hours away it was in Indianapolis on Monday... I just got too excited when it shipped on Monday and said "out for delivery" yesterday. The promised arrival date of 10/29 has not changed.


----------



## stupidhuman

Mine was waiting for me when I got home last night. 

AND, I just received and email from Amazon that my cover had shipped and I will have it tomorrow!
That is a nice surprise because just two days ago it was scheduled to ship some time in late December!


----------



## katy32

no tracking yet.  Come on kindle...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My Voyage is here!!  Okay, so it isn't the one I had on order from Amazon.  I make a quick trip to the Fargo Best Buy and bought one. They still have about 4 or 5 of them. The only case they had was the black origami non-leather case, so "my precious" is going to be naked until a case arrives.  

The really good news is that my team gets Thursday and Friday off to celebrate all of our hard work on our latest software release!! Plenty of time to read, sleep, read... I don't even have plans for leaving the house!


----------



## Jane917

I just ordered the Voyage using the deferred payment plan. It will not ship until 11/28, but I will keep my fingers crossed for an earlier shipment.


----------



## katy32

Kindle delivery date was today, and it still hasn't shipped   Hopefully it gets moving soon


----------



## crebel

Latest tracking update:

October 22, 2014, 3:02 pm, Ottumwa IA US Package has been transferred to the USPS and will be delivered by your local postal office 

My mail is delivered around 11 a.m., that really does mean it should be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> Latest tracking update:
> 
> October 22, 2014, 3:02 pm, Ottumwa IA US Package has been transferred to the USPS and will be delivered by your local postal office
> 
> My mail is delivered around 11 a.m., that really does mean it should be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


woohoo!


----------



## KindleGirl

crebel said:


> Latest tracking update:
> 
> October 22, 2014, 3:02 pm, Ottumwa IA US Package has been transferred to the USPS and will be delivered by your local postal office
> 
> My mail is delivered around 11 a.m., that really does mean it should be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay! Hope it's in your mailbox today!


----------



## crebel

KindleGirl said:


> Yay! Hope it's in your mailbox today!


As of 7:41 this morning the Ottumwa post office says it's out for delivery! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> As of 7:41 this morning the Ottumwa post office says it's out for delivery! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!!


Excellent! And when is the mailman meant to show up?  <never mind -- I see you said about 11 -- SO SOON!   >

It's always nice to extend a 'release day Kindle Watch' a bit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Excellent! And when is the mailman meant to show up?  <never mind -- I see you said about 11 -- SO SOON!   >
> 
> It's always nice to extend a 'release day Kindle Watch' a bit.


Maybe they just saved the best for the last?

I still think they should have airdropped it when it passed overhead Tuesday!


----------



## crebel

The Hooded Claw said:


> Maybe they just saved the best for the last?
> 
> I still think they should have airdropped it when it passed overhead Tuesday!


And it is after noon now and my mail lady has not yet been by today; must be kind of like the "watched pot" thing, you know? I haven't accomplished a thing today besides sitting on my veranda watching the mailbox at the end of the driveway.  Patience, Grasshopper...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Believe me when I say: I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## FearIndex

My Kindle Voyage delivery is reporting now one week earlier than before. This change happened yesterday.


----------



## crebel

It arrived at 2:12 p.m.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will post in the first impressions thread, I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay Crebel!  I was just thinking about you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> It arrived at 2:12 p.m.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will post in the first impressions thread, I think it's a keeper!


Three cheers and a tiger for the US Postal Service!


----------



## MsScarlett

I posted in First Impressions, but I have to make it official--Prince Caspian has arrived!  It was waiting for me when I got home this evening via USPS.  My original delivery date was 10/29 so here's to hoping they get them out fast and everyone can get their babies sooner than expected.


----------



## Meka

YAY!!!  Received an email and text message that my Voyage has shipped and will arive on Sunday by 8pm 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy

I'm bummed. My Voyage arrives November 19th and I'll be out of town working and won't be home until the 21st. I guess an extra 2 days isn't to bad.


----------



## Steph H

Mine still hasn't budged from it's estimated 11/11 delivery date.   Guess that's what I get for cancelling my 10/29 delivery order and going with the longer delivery but spread-out payment option.   Never know though, it might still come sooner....I'm hoping!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> I'm bummed. My Voyage arrives November 19th and I'll be out of town working and won't be home until the 21st. I guess an extra 2 days isn't to bad.


When are you home? Should we cross our fingers it gets their earlier? How much earlier?


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> When are you home? Should we cross our fingers it gets their earlier? How much earlier?


I'll be gone from 11/10 - 11/21. I do get home really early on the 21st. I have my PowerWhite 2 so I'm set.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> I'll be gone from 11/10 - 11/21. I do get home really early on the 21st. I have my PowerWhite 2 so I'm set.


I think there's a chance you'll get it sooner!!! Will keep my fingers and toes crossed.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

November 4th is release day here in the UK, so I still have another week and a bit to go before I get my hands on my new toy.  STILL haven't made up my mind what to do about a cover - I do wish Amazon would bring out a book style cover for those who don't want an origami / flip top style one.

On the other hand my Fire TV arrived a couple of days ago, so I have something else to play with in the meantime. I wasn't expecting it to be so tiny.


----------



## Meka

Yippee...my Voyage is here, it was waiting for me on the porch when I got home from work. Love it, will post more in first impressions.  

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I just got my shipped email!! It will be here Wednesday! So...my original delivery date was Dec 12, after seeing others have their dates move up, I checked mine again - Oct 31. And now this shipping notice! Still earlier than estimated!! Woo hoo!


----------



## katy32

Mine says it will be here tomorrow!  Amazon shipped it but there is no tracking available.  No idea how it is coming but I can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Keep checking! They'll put the tracking info up at some point . . . and then you can keep checking _obsessively_.


----------



## JetJammer

Yay!  I'm home again and finally got a chance to play with my new Voyage!  So far I'm really liking it, but I have a quick question.

If I want the books I download onto the new Voyage to go into the collections automatically (to match my current Kindle), do I need to download the books first and THEN import the collections from the old Kindle, or import the collections THEN download the books?  It seems like the order mattered the last time I did this, but I can't remember which way it needs to be.  Anyone know?


----------



## KindleGirl

Import collections first, then books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JetJammer said:


> Yay! I'm home again and finally got a chance to play with my new Voyage! So far I'm really liking it, but I have a quick question.
> 
> If I want the books I download onto the new Voyage to go into the collections automatically (to match my current Kindle), do I need to download the books first and THEN import the collections from the old Kindle, or import the collections THEN download the books? It seems like the order mattered the last time I did this, but I can't remember which way it needs to be. Anyone know?


I don't think it matters, really, since they're 'cloud collections' now. It probably depends on what device you're moving from. If a PaperWhite, then really, all you have to do is 'star' the collections you want to show on your Voyage. From an older device, if you never had cloud collections, then you'll probably have to do more sorting.


----------



## larryb52

well I returned my original but after 2 days and missing it , I ordered it to pick up at another Best Buy store in Md, promised my wife lunch as a bribe  and heading there as soon as I get the e mail its available , I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## katy32

According to amazon mine is out for delivery!


----------



## katy32

It is here!


----------



## crebel

katy32 said:


> It is here!


WooHoo and Yay!!


----------



## Toby

A big Yay for all! Hey Larry, what made you change your mind?


----------



## larryb52

Toby said:


> A big Yay for all! Hey Larry, what made you change your mind?


the very sharp text and the clarity of the screen. Picked it up yesterday and no software issues or reboots, works fine and I'm delighted...also I would add that I usually always end up with all the new e ink devices...


----------



## Toby

That's fantastic! Yes, the contrast is so much better for me on the V. I am one of the few who felt the text looked washed out from the layers of light on the PW. I was able to read a smaller size text on my V today, which was awesome. On my PW1 & 2, I always had to use the larger size text. Enjoy your new kindle.


----------



## CAR

Well I reordered another Voyage 3G W/O.  I should get it December 17, just before Christmas!


----------



## Toby

Yay! Hope this one is a keeper.


----------



## Steph H

SQUEEEEAL!  I got an email this evening that my Voyage should be arriving this Tuesday, the 4th, instead of next Tuesday, the 11th.  ::does the happy dance::


----------



## FearIndex

My Kindle Voyage delivery schedule moved up another week (this is the second time it has happened), it is now shipping on Tuesday. Similar story to Steph H.


----------



## MsBea

So is mine. Was supposed to be here Nov 12, will be here Nov 5 - SO EXCITED!!  Says it i shipping now!


----------



## Kathy

I'm so jealous. Mine hasn't moved up from November 19th. I'm hoping it gets here before the 10th.


----------



## Linjeakel

The good news: My Kindle Voyage is out for delivery!  

The bad news: I won't be home from work till 6.00pm.   

I just hope the nice delivery man doesn't take it away with him again - I have a very nice neighbour who takes things in for me if she's there. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FearIndex

Mine shipped too, although with the Atlantic crossing probably won't be here until late this week or Monday the latest.


----------



## MsBea

Mine shipped too by UPS will be here tomorrow.  It is shipping from California, but I live on the east coast I know here are distribution centers closer to me.


----------



## Andra

I am excited for all of you who are getting closer to having your Voyages!


----------



## Linjeakel

My Voyage has been delivered - the tracking information says "Parcel was handed to resident. The parcel was delivered to Liz" 

I'm the only resident at that address - and I don't know anyone called Liz.  

When Amazon Logistics delivered my Fire TV, the tracking info said it had been left in my agreed safe place. I don't have an agreed safe place and when I got home I found it behind a plank of wood that was resting against the wall of the house. I'll be interested to discover who Liz is ... probably a garden gnome, or next door's cat ...


----------



## MsBea

Linjeakel said:


> My Voyage has been delivered - the tracking information says "Parcel was handed to resident. The parcel was delivered to Liz"
> 
> I'm the only resident at that address - and I don't know anyone called Liz.
> 
> When Amazon Logistics delivered my Fire TV, the tracking info said it had been left in my agreed safe place. I don't have an agreed safe place and when I got home I found it behind a plank of wood that was resting against the wall of the house. I'll be interested to discover who Liz is ... probably a garden gnome, or next door's cat ...


 LOL - well at least you did get it


----------



## Linjeakel

MsBea said:


> LOL - well at least you did get it


Well ... no. I'm still at work. My new toy is currently in the clutches of some mysterious and unknown person called 'Liz'. 

She could be halfway to Kent by now - I may never see my baby again (or indeed ever).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Well ... no. I'm still at work. My new toy is currently in the clutches of some mysterious and unknown person called 'Liz'.
> 
> She could be halfway to Kent by now - I may never see my baby again (or indeed ever).


Could you call a neighbor who might be home and ask them to take a look around?


----------



## PaulGuy

Well my Kindle Voyage wi-fi scheduled for delivery Nov. 12 is coming tomorrow! Woo-hoo!

Update!

The KV has arrived and I couldn't be happier with this Kindle. Personally I think they nailed it. I like everything about it. The screen is a pleasure to read. The lighting overall is very even and the auto adjust brightness works well in most circumstances for me. The page turn "buttons" work really well, again, for me. Yes if I am handling the Kindle and not paying attention like in closing cover operations I can experience some unintended page turns but overall I like them and use them exclusively. No more page swipes for me. And speaking of the cover, I have the origami red leather cover and really like it. I do use it as a stand in the morning reading while drinking my coffee at the breakfast table. I use to have leather book type cover for the PWII that many seem to miss. I don't, I like this cover. So for me this is the one, I like everything about it. Very happy I got it. Your mileage may vary. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Steph H

My Voyage has also been delivered and is currently sitting on my front porch, awaiting my arrival home from work. I hope it doesn't drown in the rain we're getting today....   UPS and the mail lady are good about putting packages in bags if it's raining...FedEx, the courier du jour, not so much. At least the porch is covered so as long as the rain's not blowing in from the NE -- and luckily the storms are mostly moving from the SW -- it should be okay.  ::crossing my fingers::


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> My Voyage has also been delivered and is currently sitting on my front porch, awaiting my arrival home from work. I hope it doesn't drown in the rain we're getting today....  UPS and the mail lady are good about putting packages in bags if it's raining...FedEx, the courier du jour, not so much. At least the porch is covered so as long as the rain's not blowing in from the NE -- and luckily the storms are mostly moving from the SW -- it should be okay. ::crossing my fingers::


The good news is that mine came in a padded envelope that was in a sealed plastic bag. And the Voyage in it's box was further in a plastic sleeve inside the padded envelope. So Unless it floats away, the rain shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Jane917

My Voyager delivery date is still Nov 28. It has been at that date since I ordered. It is good to hear that they are moving up the dates for some. I guess I just have to wait in line for my turn.


----------



## chocochibi

My date is still December 1st, keeping everything crossed that it moves up.


----------



## FearIndex

My original shipping estimate on Amazon was November 18th, it moved up twice, first to 10th and later to 3rd when it shipped. Arrival would have been 4th if I were US based.

Also the Origami cover originally was to ship November 10th but it moved up to around launch.


----------



## Linjeakel

Turns out that 'Liz' was Mrs Invisible. The packet had been put through the letterbox and was waiting for me when I opened the door.

The delivery person, who I think was supposed to hand it to a person and get a signature, must have faked it. He saw my first initial was 'L' and made up a suitable name! 

So I have my new Kindle! 

It's tiny. I'll have a play with it and give my first impressions over in the other thread.


----------



## MsBea

Linjeakel said:


> Turns out that 'Liz' was Mrs Invisible. The packet had been put through the letterbox and was waiting for me when I opened the door.
> 
> The delivery person, who I think was supposed to hand it to a person and get a signature, must have faked it. He saw my first initial was 'L' and made up a suitable name!
> 
> So I have my new Kindle!
> 
> It's tiny. I'll have a play with it and give my first impressions over in the other thread.


Happy you received it! Mine is supposed to be here today. My UPS guy (he and I are on a first name basis) usually comes around 5:30. Going to be a l-o-n-g day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Linda for the new Voyage!

Betsy


----------



## Trophywife007

My date also got moved up again.  Originally it was Dec. 17th, it got moved up to Nov. 19 and now it's due to be delivered on Nov. 10.  Cool!


----------



## Kathy

I wish my date would move up. It is sticking at 11/19. I'm thinking about changing my shipping address so that I can get it where I'm staying out of town that week. I'm afraid to make the change and mess up my date. Do you think it would move the date if I did that?


----------



## MsBea

Got my KV today!!  It is so tiny.  Going to play now.


----------



## Trophywife007

Yesterday my date was Nov. 10; today we received an email and it's due tomorrow.  Woohoo!


----------



## jkingrph

Mine has been stuck  at Nov 26, since I place the order in early Oct.


----------



## CAR

My Voyage ship date has changed from Dec 17 to Dec 9 

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kathy

jkingrph said:


> Mine has been stuck at Nov 26, since I place the order in early Oct.


Mine is stuck on Nov 19th. Frustrating.


----------



## chocochibi

Mine is still at December 1st, despite obsessively checking it several times a day.


----------



## alicepattinson

Pretty good gadget to buy this Christmas Season.


----------



## Kathy

They finally moved my delivery date up. I was suppose to get it 11/19 it will now be delivered Friday 11/13. That may sound like good news, but I don't get home from my business trip until 11/21. It was one thing knowing that I only had to wait 2 days to see it, but waiting a whole week is hard to handle. Oh well, I have my PW2 with me so not all is lost. I think I'll start sending a few books to it that I can download right away and start playing with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe one of us can volunteer to babysit your Voyage and keep it company, Kathy. 

No, I hear you!  That's happened to me, too!  Sometimes Amazon's ability to deliver faster than expected hurts a bit... 

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe one of us can volunteer to babysit your Voyage and keep it company, Kathy.
> 
> No, I hear you! That's happened to me, too! Sometimes Amazon's ability to deliver faster than expected hurts a bit...
> 
> Betsy


I came really close to changing the delivery address to the hotel here, but I was afraid that it would mess up my delivery date and then my Voyage would be lost. Oh well, I'm sure it will wait for me to get home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> I came really close to changing the delivery address to the hotel here, but I was afraid that it would mess up my delivery date and then my Voyage would be lost. Oh well, I'm sure it will wait for me to get home.


You have someone to bring it in for you at home, I hope. They won't open it will they? That would be all kinds of wrong!


----------



## backslidr

Mine just changed from the 18th to the 13th. Kindle watch is almost over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Getting close!  Can't wait for y'all to get yours!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> You have someone to bring it in for you at home, I hope. They won't open it will they? That would be all kinds of wrong!


My husband is home so he will get it for me. He's not allowed to open it. Since this is my 7th Kindle he knows the routine. He just laughs at my gadgets. I'm lucky he is so great about my toys.


----------



## backslidr

Out for delivery. Fedex usually comes late so it might be a long wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

7vn11vn said:


> Out for delivery. Fedex usually comes late so it might be a long wait.


But it's on the Truck!  Yay!


----------



## Kathy

Mine is out for delivery now. Won't get to play with it until next week.


----------



## backslidr

Got it. I can't believe it came before noon. Lighting looks great. It's now charging. I think I'll find a good book to read.


----------



## Andra

Kathy said:


> My husband is home so he will get it for me. He's not allowed to open it. Since this is my 7th Kindle he knows the routine. He just laughs at my gadgets. I'm lucky he is so great about my toys.


For my Voyage, DH was home when it came on the early truck so I asked him to open it and put it on the charger. I'm over opening the boxes - I just want to be the first one to turn it on.


----------



## Kathy

Mine arrived and is waiting for me to come home. I found out today that I will get to go home early next week so I'll be able to enjoy it sooner than I thought I would.


----------



## jkingrph

I just got an update that mine shipped today and will be here by Tue, Nov 18  Original date has been Nov 26, since I ordered in early Oct.  Two day shipping looks more like 4 days though.


----------



## Jane917

I got an update this morning that my Voyager would arrive 11/19, moved up from 11/26. I had changed my shipping address to one of the kids in Portland because that is where I will be for Thanksgiving. However, it is too late to change the shipping address back to my house, so now it will sit in Portland for a week before I get my hands on it. Oh well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jane917 said:


> I got an update this morning that my Voyager would arrive 11/19, moved up from 11/26. I had changed my shipping address to one of the kids in Portland because that is where I will be for Thanksgiving. However, it is too late to change the shipping address back to my house, so now it will sit in Portland for a week before I get my hands on it. Oh well!


How did you try to change it? Just via the site? Maybe if you call and talk to a human they can help you where a computer can't.


----------



## Jane917

Ann in Arlington said:


> How did you try to change it? Just via the site? Maybe if you call and talk to a human they can help you where a computer can't.


I have not called Customer Service. According to the site, my Voyager is at a position that cannot be changed, except to cancel the order. I hate to upset the apple cart, so I will leave it as is. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## jkingrph

Post office must be getting better.  Mine was scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but rolled in this afternoon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, jkingrph!  Are you enjoying it?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

My Voyager has arrived in Portland OR at my DIL's house. I won't have my hands on it for another week. Should I be worried that it does not show up in My Devices in My Account? All my my other Kindles came pre-registered.


----------



## CAR

Well I ordered a Voyage 3g w/ special offers from Best Buy, and I will get it this Thursday 11/20!    I will leave my December 9 Voyage order thru Amazon open, just in case.


----------



## geko29

My "replacement" 3G/SO just got moved up from Dec 1 delivery to this Friday (along with both fire sticks).  So my defective Wifi/SO just got boxed up and will head back to Amazon today--it's due by the 24th, so this worked out well.  I'll be kindle-less for two days that I couldn't use it anyway, so only really missing it during lunch on Friday.


----------



## chocochibi

Mine also just got moved up from December first to day after tomorrow!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jane917 said:


> My Voyager has arrived in Portland OR at my DIL's house. I won't have my hands on it for another week. Should I be worried that it does not show up in My Devices in My Account? All my my other Kindles came pre-registered.


Hmmm. Should be. Maybe because you shipped it to a different address it inadvertently got tagged as a gift? Those come UN-registered. Still, once you get there, it should be easy enough to register it to your account -- assuming she has wireless internet and you can access your account. Make sure you have with you, when you go, your Amazon credentials, 'cause you'll need to log in from the device to do that when you get it.


----------



## farmwife99

Just checked my order status to see if I have tracking number yet.  Still says it will arrive tomorrow but still has not shipped.  Getting worried it will not get her tomorrow.  :-(


----------



## Jane917

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. Should be. Maybe because you shipped it to a different address it inadvertently got tagged as a gift? Those come UN-registered. Still, once you get there, it should be easy enough to register it to your account -- assuming she has wireless internet and you can access your account. Make sure you have with you, when you go, your Amazon credentials, 'cause you'll need to log in from the device to do that when you get it.


Mystery solved. The Voyager was actually listed in My Devices as Jane's 4th Kindle. I have changed the name to Voyager so that I can clearly spot it. The Fintie Smartshell case arrived the other day. Boy, is it small! It will be convenient to just throw in my purse when I am on the go. I just hope I can see to read on it!


----------



## jkingrph

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, jkingrph! Are you enjoying it?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, It is so much faster than my Paperwhite 1st edition, and the print is sharper.


----------



## Kathy

Just got home and the first thing I did was open the Voyage. Love it so far. Really small. I find myself touching the screen to turn pages. I'm sure I'll get use to the buttons soon. Need to play with it awhile. I have a really stupid question. When I first opened it it looked like there was a clear screen protector on it. Is there or is just the way it looks?


----------



## jkingrph

I had a screen protector awaiting the arrival of my Voyage and promptly applied it.  I did not see any evidence of one already there.  I also find myself touching the screen to turn pages, I guess old habits die hard.  I really like the page back button and the ability to turn pages from either side, when I do not touch the screen.


----------



## Kathy

jkingrph said:


> I had a screen protector awaiting the arrival of my Voyage and promptly applied it. I did not see any evidence of one already there. I also find myself touching the screen to turn pages, I guess old habits die hard. I really like the page back button and the ability to turn pages from either side, when I do not touch the screen.


Thanks. Once I had it on I didn't think there was.


----------



## chocochibi

Yay! Just got a text my Voyage has shipped and will get here tomorrow! I'm going to see if I like it without a cover first, but I'll probably end up getting a Fintie or similar.


----------



## ayuryogini

I am late to the Watch thread, as I had initially decided to just keep my PW2, but then I got  the special offer to pay over time, and I couldn't pass it up. I wasn't expecting it till early December, but it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Suddenly, I'm really excited!


----------



## gajitldy

ayuryogini said:


> I am late to the Watch thread, as I had initially decided to just keep my PW2, but then I got the special offer to pay over time, and I couldn't pass it up. I wasn't expecting it till early December, but it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Suddenly, I'm really excited!


I got the same offer so I ordered one also. I love my PW but plan on keeping this one in my purse.


----------



## gajitldy

Just got a notice the a.m. That my KV will be delivered Nov. 26.  Previous ship date was Dec. 18.  And, of course, I will be away.

Diane


----------



## GhiiZhar

Received mine Saturday, sent it back today. I could not tolerate the uneven screen brightness and tint and did not want to fool around exchanging in hopes of getting one less defective (or worse more defective!)


----------



## CAR

Got my Voyage a few days ago and I am thrilled with it!  Great screen that makes reading  easier for me.  I seem to be reading faster with it.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Mystery solved. The Voyager was actually listed in My Devices as Jane's 4th Kindle. I have changed the name to Voyager so that I can clearly spot it. The Fintie Smartshell case arrived the other day. Boy, is it small! It will be convenient to just throw in my purse when I am on the go. I just hope I can see to read on it!


I can't wait to hear what you think, *Jane*!


----------



## Jane917

I finally got my hands on my new Voyager, and I love it. I also love the finite case. The screen is great and I love the size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FearIndex

My Voyage 3G just shipped three weeks early, it was ordered a couple of weeks ago so much later than the launch.


----------



## krm0789

I just ordered via the prime/Kindle deal. Ship date is December 18...gonna be a long few weeks! Unfortunately it looks like Amazon isn't buying back Touches right now (anymore) so I'll need to sell it elsewhere. Grr! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tris

Purchased my Voyage this afternoon, and Amazon is giving me a rough time line of December 5 - 24th. That's SOME time span, ha-ha!  I'm just eager to get my hands on a new Kindle. I haven't had a new Kindle since about 4 to 5 years ago when I got my Kindle 2. This is my semi-late birthday present. Just hope it doesn't get delayed by the weather as it makes it's way to my house! It's not going to be easy to recieve the cover first and wait weeks for the actual device. 

Tris


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm officially on watch... I was all excited to get it in a couple days when I noticed they wouldn't be back in stock until the 18th.  This will be my first Kindle since the original DX, I just haven't seen a reason to update yet and I've been doing my best to avoid the touchscreens.  Well... not counting the original Kindle Fire.  At any rate, yay excited!  Hoping this will spark me reading again like my original Kindle did since I've been a bit lax lately.


----------



## emathieu

Woohoo!  My Voyage, which was originally scheduled to be delivered on the 17th, just got bumped up and will be here this Thursday!


----------



## alicepattinson

Woah! I am waiting to long watching over kindle devices. I hope to have new voyage this holidays.


----------



## dnagirl

It was something I never expected, but I'm now on the Kindle Voyage watch!  Arrival date is supposed to be December 23rd, so a Christmas Kindle!  Now I guess I'd better decide on a case.


PS - thanks to B-Kay 1325 who suggested I post here!


----------



## readingril

Shhhh! I bought me a super secret Voyage Birthday/Christmas present that was due to be shipped the week of the 15th. Two days ago I got a shipping notice that it would be here Monday by 8 pm. While it probably won't arrive today it currently says it was delivered to my local post office - YAY!  

I guess it won't be super secret if everyone sees me opening it hm? I can hear it now "Why the heck do you need another Kindle?!?"

Ah, the sadness of being the sole Kindle device hoarder in a household.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> Shhhh! I bought me a super secret Voyage Birthday/Christmas present that was due to be shipped the week of the 15th. Two days ago I got a shipping notice that it would be here Monday by 8 pm. While it probably won't arrive today it currently says it was delivered to my local post office - YAY!
> 
> I guess it won't be super secret if everyone sees me opening it hm? I can hear it now "Why the heck do you need another Kindle?!?"
> 
> Ah, the sadness of being the sole Kindle device hoarder in a household.


I feel you. My husband just gives me a look. I try not to draw attention to new kindles . . . . but then sometimes that makes me feel like I need a 12 step program!  

Since it'll be early for Christmas, you can specify it as your St Nicholas Day present.


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> I feel you. My husband just gives me a look. I try not to draw attention to new kindles . . . . but then sometimes that makes me feel like I need a 12 step program!
> 
> Since it'll be early for Christmas, you can specify it as your St Nicholas Day present.


It's even early for my birthday (the 20th). 

Maybe the Fintie World Map case wasn't a good idea - that'll draw attention to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No . . . . that helps: if anyone asks, just say you got a new cover. No need to mention there's a new kindle in it.


----------



## readingril

Oh my. It's delivered! 

And I'm stuck at work another ~looks at clock~ 2.5 hours! 

Suddenly I'm not feeling well. I'll take to bed and open it under the covers and sneak it into the new case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now you just have to hope other people in your house don't get home first and ask you what you ordered.


----------



## Tris

I am waiting for my Voyage (3G without SO), but out of curiosity, I checked on the estimated instock dates of the other versions. A part of me wanted to order the 3G with SO to get it earlier on 12/18 (shipping date), as of right now Amazon is stating that my expected delivery date is 12/23 or 12/24...after I ordered it showing an instock date of 12/18, but it changed 12/22 the next day, hmmm. I'm HOPING that it arrives sooner, as closer to Christmas, I highly doubt that I will recieve on time. I am suppose to get my (late) Voyage cover today, so I'm REALLY anxious to get my hands on the device and try it out. 

Feel bad for the WiFi only without SO, as it just shows "instock 3-4 weeks".

Tris


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Tris said:


> Feel bad for the WiFi only without SO, as it just shows "instock 3-4 weeks".


There's not really any reason to order a kindle without SO if the same kindle WITH SO is available sooner. You can always buy out of the SOs after you get it.


----------



## Tris

Eltanin Publishing said:


> There's not really any reason to order a kindle without SO if the same kindle WITH SO is available sooner. You can always buy out of the SOs after you get it.


I totally agree with you on that, I was just stating that the waiting must be hard since (at the time) it wasn't showing a date within the same time span that the other models of Voyage were projecting.

Waiting for me is hard at this point because I have the case for it, and all I can do is fiddle with that...and can't believe how SMALL it is! My library paperback was around the same size, so it put it all into perspective for me coming from a K2 which now feels like an antique.  I talked my cousin in purchasing a PW2 this past Thanksgiving (US), but to see what it would be like reading on an eink device I let him play with my K2. He tried to swipe and do everything by touch, and all I could do was laugh telling him, "Your's will be completely different! Don't worry!"

I told my one of my best friends last night that I keep checking my order status even though I know that Amazon will let me know when it will be shipped. I sounded like a crazy person. Then she laughed at me when I told her that I saw this: "This shipment will arrive before Christmas." It better! Ha-ha!  The expected delivery date is 23rd or 24th, but I'm still hoping for a surprise early shipment. I'm tired of just looking at a case, I want the device to actually put in it and get going!  My birthday was last month and Christmas is this month, this will be the only present (besides a bag of jelly beans and a gift card) that I get to open and enjoy this year.

Tris


----------



## alicepattinson

I really love to have one but It's quite impossible because it's not available in our country.


----------



## Tris

Yay, it's coming this thursday! 

Tris


----------



## trixiedog

My original delivery date on Voyage w/SO was the 23rd....now it is coming Wed 17th!


----------



## dnagirl

My Voyage is here!  I've only played with it a little bit but so far, I like it!


----------



## Andra

Very excited for everyone getting their new toys!


----------



## skyblue

I am excited to learn that my December 30th date has been moved up to the 19th!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Tris

Oh, Amazon, your shipping statuses are driving me crazy. I'm waiting for at least my tracking info...*sigh* *grin*

Tris


----------



## sandrahd

My original 12/24 delivery date was changed to today.  Mine arrived earlier, and I am exercising super-human self control--I haven't opened the box, and will be wrapping it later to go under the tree.  Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Tris

OMG, it's here!  Quickly took a minute to set up, and now off to play with it.  I have to tell you, I had to call Amazon CS a couple of days ago because my crazy back and forth shipping statuses and no tracking info. When she told me "oh yeah, we're outta stock again, so your order might not have made it as we under estimated how many we were receiving..." My mind blanked for a beat, and I said "no...no...no, I got an email saying it's on it's way early monday morning!" Then she spoke with her supervisor who said I would be getting mine, phew.

Tris


----------



## skyblue

Well delivery exceeded my expectations! I received my Voyage Wednesday, two weeks earlier than promised!

I really love my new Voyage! It is far superior to my Paperwhite experience.  I am vey pleased!


----------



## Tuttle

I'm now officially on kindle watch! 

The last Christmas present I got from my parents yesterday - they ordered me a kindle voyage. They didn't want to order me the new kindle they wanted to get me without me there to make sure they didn't order the wrong one. So one voyage wifi with special offers currently in stock on the 31st is to be mine


----------



## skyblue

Tuttle said:


> I'm now officially on kindle watch!
> 
> The last Christmas present I got from my parents yesterday - they ordered me a kindle voyage. They didn't want to order me the new kindle they wanted to get me without me there to make sure they didn't order the wrong one. So one voyage wifi with special offers currently in stock on the 31st is to be mine


Wonderful gift! I hope your new Voyage exceeds your expectations! I love mine!


----------



## LaraAmber

Christmas came so I'm off Kindle watch!  The small box that has been here since December 9th taunting me with its bright shiny paper is open!  Now I'm on Limited Edition Premium Leather Origami Cover watch.

I adore it to pieces.  It's perfect.  My sister is buying my PW1 and case from me.  

Oh and my Father in Law and Mother in Law both got Paperwhites for Christmas.  I am infecting this family!


----------



## Tuttle

Sad thing: My parents forgot to click order on my kindle after putting it in their cart and went to do that today. Of course, everyone with their amazon gift cards has been ordering voyages and the wait has gone to 5-7 weeks.

Happy thing: Some best buys have voyages! And in fact, the local best buy has one in stock! My dad paid and reserved it and we're going and picking up my voyage tomorrow morning!

I'm going off kindle watch early. Now I need to get a new cover. I was looking already, but was planning on having time to order one.


----------



## S.Reid

Placed my order for a Kindle Voyage (WiFi/3G without S/O) on Sunday the 28th. Expected ETA January 26th. This has been a long time coming, since my last purchase was a K3.


----------



## S.Reid

This morning I checked on the shipping date of my Kindle Voyage. The delivery date has been moved up from January 26th to the 20th.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, did you get the wifi or the 3G?


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, did you get the wifi or the 3G?


I got the WIFI. I had 3G on my older Kindles, but found I can manage just fine with WIFI.

I briefly had a Paperwhite when they initially were released. I didn't like the shadows on the screen. The Voyage's screen is perfect. I am satisfied with the battery life, and I love the lighted screen! 

Are you ordering one, *SN*?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was thinking on it but I can't seem to justify it yet.  I've always had the 3G but that would cut the price if I didn't feel like it was necessary.  Lately I've been doing a lot of audible books though.


----------



## S.Reid

Received an email from Amazon and once again they have moved up my delivery date to January 13th. My Kindle watch is growing with anticipation and desire.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I was not on Voyage watch but I couldn't resist and went to Best Buy and purchased one.  How can I make sure I have a perfect screen and model?  I'm not an expert at judging screens but what should I watch or look for?  What have been the Voyage issues?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, I was not on Voyage watch but I couldn't resist and went to Best Buy and purchased one. How can I make sure I have a perfect screen and model? I'm not an expert at judging screens but what should I watch or look for? What have been the Voyage issues?


If it looks perfect to you, then you have a perfect screen.  _I_ haven't had any issues.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm paranoid but so far I think it looks good.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm paranoid but so far I think it looks good.


----------



## skyblue

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it looks perfect to you, then you have a perfect screen.  _I_ haven't had any issues.


Me, either, *Ann*! Perfection!


----------



## cyndi.st

I received Kindle Voyage for Christmas but I had to wait for delivery which was Jan 2 then changed to Dec 29. As soon as it arrived here at the house I unpacked and went to charge it and as soon as the light came on I noticed a tiny little type pin hole with light seeping out. I know some may say it's nothing but you could really notice it once you knew it was there. My son confirmed the pin hole (maybe pixel) so I didn't feel completely crazy =)
So I called Amazon and the cs rep said no problem will send out a new one but it looks like delivery is out to Jan 12 but you will be moved up to the front of the list. I though okay well not much can be done. But surprising enough it arrived Dec 31. Sweet. This one is perfect love the way it looks the screen looks amazing. I don't use it much since I have yet to receive my case so waiting on that. I fall asleep while reading and it ends up who knows where every morning. lol But very happy with the Voyage. 
Cindy


----------



## S.Reid

I just received an email from Amazon, stating that my Kindle Voyage shipped today January 4th. Expected delivery date is Tuesday the 6th. WOW! From the 26th to the 6th, that was fast. UPS will be delivery my Voyage to my warehouse, where I work in the shipping and receiving department. My lunch will have to start, right after I sign for our UPS delivery.


----------



## S.Reid

My Kindle Voyage has arrive! It looks great!


----------



## skyblue

S.REID said:


> My Kindle Voyage has arrive! It looks great!


That's great news! I really love the vintage leather cover, but I didn't want the origami style or high price tag. Enjoy!


----------



## Atunah

Well I broke down and ordered a Voyage. I had enough points saved up and gift cards that I used those on almost the whole amount. So I got 1 day ship. Should be here tomorrow.

My PW1 has gotten way to sluggish and slow its been driving me mad. I will clean everything off it and give it to my husband with a cover. He can put it on his account so he won't have to deal with the collections. He won't need any. He doesn't read a lot of books and reads old stuff so my archive isn't really useful for him anyway. 

I hope everything will be ok with it. I always get nervous since I had such issues with my PW1 and its screen. 

I haven't thought about a cover yet, I been liking my devices naked lately. We'll see. If I get one it will be some type of flip cover, but not with a floppy back. So I can put my fingers in between. 

eta: And its in my devices and promptly got named.


----------



## Seleya

I'm officially on Voyage watch as well! Even though it isn't available in my country yet I was lucky enough to snatch one off the 'Buy, Sell, Trade and Barter' thread.
It should ship today, I can't wait!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Congratulations!  I hope both of you love your Voyage as much as I love mine.  I've been reading like crazy since I got it.  It is such a pleasurable reading experience.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Well I broke down and ordered a Voyage. I had enough points saved up and gift cards that I used those on almost the whole amount. So I got 1 day ship. Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> My PW1 has gotten way to sluggish and slow its been driving me mad. I will clean everything off it and give it to my husband with a cover. He can put it on his account so he won't have to deal with the collections. He won't need any. He doesn't read a lot of books and reads old stuff so my archive isn't really useful for him anyway.
> 
> I hope everything will be ok with it. I always get nervous since I had such issues with my PW1 and its screen.
> 
> I haven't thought about a cover yet, I been liking my devices naked lately. We'll see. If I get one it will be some type of flip cover, but not with a floppy back. So I can put my fingers in between.
> 
> eta: And its in my devices and promptly got named.


Yay, Atunah! I think you will love it.

eta: What name did you give it?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Yay, Atunah! I think you will love it.


Your comments in chat the other day pushed me over the edge.

I just wanted it to be in stock so that I wouldn't have to wait once ordering it. Odd I know, but that is how I roll. 

Kindle watches are hard enough as it is, I don't want to add weeks to the watch.

I am really looking forward to the page buttons. I been pretending today on my PW where those things would be and it will be so much easier on my thumb joints not having to constantly turn in and out. So I can keep my thumb in place on the bezel and just press down. Assuming this works like that. I have always said, I don't mind touch screen for navigation, its much better than trying to fiddle with the button basic, but when I read a book, I always sigh in pleasure when I can grab my basic. Its just that the screen starts looking really dingy and dark when I am inside and not close to sunshine.

I am going to have to investigate covers now. The flip with corner straps I had used on my PW wont work as they don't have magnets and the power button is on the back on the Voyage. I do not like the book style original cover I had for the PW, so I don't want one like that. I just don't have any place to put my hands or fingers while the back swings around annoyingly. If I have a cover, it must be a flip or have a strap or some such thing. Or my hands will hurt. I have to change hands often while reading and with a book style cover, the left gets very tired holding open the cover and not having a relaxing place for the hands/fingers.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Your comments in chat the other day pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I just wanted it to be in stock so that I wouldn't have to wait once ordering it. Odd I know, but that is how I roll.
> 
> Kindle watches are hard enough as it is, I don't want to add weeks to the watch.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the page buttons. I been pretending today on my PW where those things would be and it will be so much easier on my thumb joints not having to constantly turn in and out. So I can keep my thumb in place on the bezel and just press down. Assuming this works like that. I have always said, I don't mind touch screen for navigation, its much better than trying to fiddle with the button basic, but when I read a book, I always sigh in pleasure when I can grab my basic. Its just that the screen starts looking really dingy and dark when I am inside and not close to sunshine.
> 
> I am going to have to investigate covers now. The flip with corner straps I had used on my PW wont work as they don't have magnets and the power button is on the back on the Voyage. I do not like the book style original cover I had for the PW, so I don't want one like that. I just don't have any place to put my hands or fingers while the back swings around annoyingly. If I have a cover, it must be a flip or have a strap or some such thing. Or my hands will hurt. I have to change hands often while reading and with a book style cover, the left gets very tired holding open the cover and not having a relaxing place for the hands/fingers.


I do like to keep my enabling skills up-to-date! 

This thread in accessories should tell you everything you need to know about available Voyage covers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,195433.0.html

Again, enquiring minds want to know what his name is...


----------



## Atunah

I love how you know it a male. You know me well.  

Its Dageus.  

I have so many devices, I am running out of cool names. 

Iain, Faelan, Sebastian, Lachlann, Roarke, Tearlach, Ronan, Tron, Seathan, Macrath

I am sensing a theme  

Oh, and thank for the link. Off to read......


----------



## readingril

I was originally going to go cover-less with my Voyage, but it seems so much smaller I wanted something else to add a little weight to it and the last  time I tried to go cover-less it didn't go too well... RIP Kindle Keyboard #1!    I ended up with the Fintie Smartshell World Map case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got a Fintie SmartShell as well . . . the 'vintage' model.  It's possibly my favorite kindle cover ever.


----------



## Atunah

He's here, he's here.  

Holy moly they got it right with this one. I had a hard time imagining the page turns with the feedback so best I can describe it is like little thumb farts.   That is what it feels like. And I don't mean that in a bad way at all, its pretty perfect. I can read one handed with it. Wohoooo. I was not able to do that with the PW. 

I did have a burb starting out as it just would not go home after the boring intro. Just would not go. I could go to the store, but not home. So a restart and it was in business. 

Its like day and night compared to my PW1. My PW screen has always been uneven and spotty and splotchy. I had no idea just how much until I saw the Voyage. 

Now as to some of the comments elsewhere of the screen being a bit more yellow on the top than bottom, yes, if you leave the light at the default setting, 22, then you do notice a bit of that. But for me 22 is like looking into the sun. Its way to bright inside. Even outside I don't need more than 14 at the most. Once at actual usage levels, the screen looks totally even. I don't have any issues. 
And the clarity of the font, holy moly my PW was bad, no wonder I didn't like reading on it. I said in the past, my PW looked like looking through milk or looking through a window. Hard to explain that the letters just looked like soaked in milk. Voyage has none of those problems. Its just sharp and clear and looks like print. 

I have the pressure thingy on the lowest setting and I could maybe even use a low low setting. I am of course one of those weird folks that loved the page buttons of the K1 and never had accidental page turns. Low is fine though. The less pressure for me the better. Still fiddling with the fart, um, feedback feeling.  

And let me just say that its actually fast. Pulling up the slider bar from the bottom would take like 2-3 seconds on my PW. Doesn't sound like much, but just say it, 21, 22, 23. It is just so sluggish. Voyage is pretty fast. Now of course its clean and pristine so I won't put many books in it, only the next 20 or so I have in my reading tbr. 
I haven't tried adding stuff to collections yet which took even longer on my PW. 

Now the light, I am pretty amazed at in the short time I played with it, how well the auto works. I was walking from outside, hallway, dark bathroom, just to see and it kept up with me.

It was 3/4 charged, but I am filling it up right now just to get a good start with it. 

It is so light. Wow its thin and light. I might really do need a cover. 

The fintie cover for those that have it, is it easy to get the device out of it. That is a must for me. I hated the PW original amazon cover for that reason. It was so hard to pry the kindle out of it I always was afraid to break it. I don't want to put that much pressure on it, this one is so think I worry. 
I just want to option of with and without cover. I am looking at the leopard and the map one, although I would prefer the brown map, but they don't have that for the Voyage, the other looks white and I am not a fan of white covers. 

Readingril, how does the map one look like, you like it?


eta: I forgot one thing, I wasn't sure about the bezel thing as I think I like to know where the screen starts so I don't touch it. But the positive is that I won't have any more cat hair, dander and other crumbs and mysterious flecks stuck in the corners and sides of the bezel. No amount of cleaning can get some of those things out of there.


----------



## readingril

Thumb farts - LOL!

Isn't the text crisp? I also went from the PW1 to the Voyage. Different as night and day! The PW1 firmware hasn't updated to the latest and greatest as the PW2 and Voyage have, so  there are also subtle firmware differences. Once you get the auto light business set the way you like it, it's pretty cool.

I've never taken my Voyage out of its Fintie case. I'll try it one of these days for ya!

I like the map cover. It's a creamy color, and although I've read comments to the negative - that some folks think it's a bit flimsy - it doesn't feel that way to me.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Thumb farts - LOL!
> 
> Isn't the text crisp? I also went from the PW1 to the Voyage. Different as night and day! The PW1 firmware hasn't updated to the latest and greatest as the PW2 and Voyage have, so there are also subtle firmware differences. Once you get the auto light business set the way you like it, it's pretty cool.
> 
> I've never taken my Voyage out of its Fintie case. I'll try it one of these days for ya!
> 
> I like the map cover. It's a creamy color, and although I've read comments to the negative - that some folks think it's a bit flimsy - it doesn't feel that way to me.


Creamy I can handle, if its not bright white. I like the map designs and the white is the only one they offer. I am going to get one, I think I need something to grip. I will also get some of those goodie tie thingies I think it was crebel talked about to make like a vertical hand strap for some of my fingers. That is the downside for me with book style covers that I have nothing to grab on the left side. Right I'll have the cover and between, but nothing on the left.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> He's here, he's here.
> 
> Holy moly they got it right with this one. I had a hard time imagining the page turns with the feedback so best I can describe it is like little thumb farts.  That is what it feels like. And I don't mean that in a bad way at all, its pretty perfect. I can read one handed with it. Wohoooo. I was not able to do that with the PW.
> 
> The fintie cover for those that have it, is it easy to get the device out of it. That is a must for me. I hated the PW original amazon cover for that reason. It was so hard to pry the kindle out of it I always was afraid to break it. I don't want to put that much pressure on it, this one is so think I worry.
> I just want to option of with and without cover. I am looking at the leopard and the map one, although I would prefer the brown map, but they don't have that for the Voyage, the other looks white and I am not a fan of white covers.


"thumb farts" - what a great description! I have my pressure setting at low and the feedback setting at medium. I think I had the feedback set at high until I got used to it then turned it down.

The Fintie SmartShell cover is easy to get the Voyage in and out of. The entire left side of the Kindle is open except at the top and bottom corner, so all you have to do is lift from that side. No pressure or torque required to get it out, yet it sits in there very securely when it is in the case. The right side bezel is flush with the case so it doesn't interfere with the page press either.

I just knew you would love it! I am so glad you are happy with Dageus


----------



## readingril

It's got lots of colors in the 'fake' world it displays. It says "Via Vee World". And with that helpful hint it was very easy to get out of the case!


----------



## CAR

Grats Atunah!!  Glad you are happy with your new Voyage


----------



## readingril

Don't forget to find a good playlist for Echo while reading!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Don't forget to find a good playlist for Echo while reading!


Got a view of those I had going. I literally just disappeared into a book and it was so easy to read. As the hours went from daylight to evening and not full darkness, I never got the milkyness that my PW gets when darkness comes.

I got the map Fintie on the way so should get here on Monday. I really like the lightness though of it right now, but I don't think the cover will add that much to it.

This is the kindle I have been waiting for. Light and page "buttons" and very sharp text and no milky clouds all over the screen.

But mind everyone thinking of getting either a PW or a Voyage, I never seen the PW2 version which I assume is much better than than the one I ended up with over 2 years ago.

The Voyage for the serious reader is just fantastic. For someone that doesn't read as much, but still wants a great device I am sure the PW is quite nice. I will not be giving up my Voyage again though.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> eta: I forgot one thing, I wasn't sure about the bezel thing as I think I like to know where the screen starts so I don't touch it. But the positive is that I won't have any more cat hair, dander and other crumbs and mysterious flecks stuck in the corners and sides of the bezel. No amount of cleaning can get some of those things out of there.


You're so right about that - I always read while eating my lunch at work and no matter how hard I tried to keep my previous kindles clean there were _always_ crumbs tucked into the tiny gap around the bezel - the more you wipe the more firmly lodged they become. 

Now I can just get a wet wipe and clean it top to bottom, wipe it dry and _hey presto!_ a pristine kindle.


----------



## ct85711

Well, I broke down and went ahead and ordered myself a voyage too and a Finite SmartShell cover (black).  ETA Monday!


----------



## Seleya

Glad to see you so happy, Atunah. 

Lint and crumbs stuck in the bezel of my Paperwhite drove me crazy, it's a small thing but a definite improvement for me (and, by the way, my own Voyage left Los Angeles 13 hours ago, I should get an update soon, I think).

It comes with a couple of covers but I think I'll go with a more colorful one, either this:



or this


----------



## Atunah

I went ahead and opted out of the ads. I have enough devices to look at the ads if I want to, I just want to read on this one. And I forgot how nice the screen savers are. So I'll get my cover on Monday and I'll try it out and see if I like it. I like the Voyage naked for its lightness and how easy I can hold it in one hand and use the page buttons, but I almost dropped it twice now. That might be because its so thin on the edge as its thinner there than the rest so I am just not used to that. My hands can get like that sometimes where things just slip out if I don't have a grip. I think the cover will help with that. I never had that issue with the paper white and its thicker.



ct85711 said:


> Well, I broke down and went ahead and ordered myself a voyage too and a Finite SmartShell cover (black). ETA Monday!


Yay, hope you like it. Just remember that the light is turned all the way on when you have to go through the set up and tutorial.

There is no way to skip that tutorial. When I was trying to fix my PW1 I did a factory reset like 4 times when they pushed that update on it. 
And every darn time I had to get through that tutorial


----------



## CAR

Atunah said:


> I went ahead and opted out of the ads. I have enough devices to look at the ads if I want to, I just want to read on this one. And I forgot how nice the screen savers are. So I'll get my cover on Monday and I'll try it out and see if I like it. I like the Voyage naked for its lightness and how easy I can hold it in one hand and use the page buttons, but I almost dropped it twice now. That might be because its so thin on the edge as its thinner there than the rest so I am just not used to that. My hands can get like that sometimes where things just slip out if I don't have a grip. I think the cover will help with that. I never had that issue with the paper white and its thicker.
> 
> Yay, hope you like it. Just remember that the light is turned all the way on when you have to go through the set up and tutorial.
> 
> There is no way to skip that tutorial. When I was trying to fix my PW1 I did a factory reset like 4 times when they pushed that update on it.
> And every darn time I had to get through that tutorial


I had the same problem with the bezel being too thin for my hands. The Amazon cover fixed that issue for me. Any cover you find that you like will resolve that issue


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I went ahead and opted out of the ads. I have enough devices to look at the ads if I want to, I just want to read on this one. And I forgot how nice the screen savers are.


I've never been ad-free. Don't tempt me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have never been as free either but I opted out this time and am so happy I did.


----------



## Atunah

I been ad free before, but that was with the K1 and then the Keyboard, that never had ads as an option. Then I got the Paperwhite with ads and it still has them. My 8.9 Fire 2012 also has ads and the Fire 6. So for me its really more like going back, just with the added convenience to have auto open once I get my cover. 

It was worth it for me in this case. But it wasn't ever a big deal for me on the PW. I just wanted it on the Voyage. 

Of course now I also don't have that banner on the bottom anymore on the home screen. I like it.


----------



## Tuttle

I think that the auto-on is really in a lot of ways the biggest difference to ad-free. It'll be what eventually tempts me to go ad-free. The day before the ads synced I really did prefer the voyages screen savers over my k2s screen savers, but that on its own isn't enough to tempt me away. The fact I need to swipe the screen to turn it on, will eventually, its a question of when.

I've been reading my kindle naked, just using a sleeve, so don't have the open a cover to turn on, so I don't know if its more or less irritating this way. I think most people end up with the auto-open covers. (I ended up really liking how the voyage felt physically.)


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I been ad free before, but that was with the K1 and then the Keyboard, that never had ads as an option. Then I got the Paperwhite with ads and it still has them. My 8.9 Fire 2012 also has ads and the Fire 6. So for me its really more like going back, just with the added convenience to have auto open once I get my cover.
> 
> It was worth it for me in this case. But it wasn't ever a big deal for me on the PW. I just wanted it on the Voyage.
> 
> Of course now I also don't have that banner on the bottom anymore on the home screen. I like it.


Congratulations on your new Kindle! Dageus.... ah... I love that name. I'm so glad you're happy with him!

Happy reading to everyone enjoying their new Voyages!


----------



## Atunah

Dageus MacKeltar, he's the Dark Highlander.  

I was reading the latest in the Fever series recently and he makes an appearance so that is was. His book though is not in the Fever series, but the Highlander series that came before by Karen Marie Moning. Just throwing this out there as its a good series.  . 

So I really have fallen in love with those page buttons. I know many haven' t missed them and do fine with touch screen for changing pages. But I always felt weird and these are really neat. Can they wear out? I wonder how that even works. Maybe the farts will give out one day, who knows. I am not worried, its Amazon we are talking about. 

Other things I found I really like are some of the software thingies. Now I only had a PW1 so I don't know how much of this was also part of the PW2. The search is much improved. It now lists me my items, my docs, store items all in a neat row with cover pics. This is awesome. It was just kind of a list before of items. 

I also like the way the cloud and device options are done now. Now I admit, I didn't quite get it at first as it didn't work like my PW so it was driving me nuts. That you can switch between cloud and device now while in the collection and it tells you on the bottom how many items are in it on cloud. I felt like an idiot when the collections didn't have any items in when I know there were like 100's.

I did have to reenter a bunch of stuff into the read collection. For some reason it did not properly sync that one. Seems its the only one, it needs to have like over 500 items in it or more and it only had 130. So I had to go through reall quick and checkmark my read. On my PW1 that would have taken me all day as it was so slow doing anything with collections. This is much faster, although still slower. And that is because I have 36 collections with items all over the place. I am working on that. But at least I can use the collections on this kindle. I don't like how the Fire6 does it where I can't sort collections by recent read or even see how may items are in it. I much prefer having all that info on my Voyage. 

A few other subtle software differences. But overall it is much more user friendly now. Oh and I really love that option of showing the next in series not only in the about the book, which I flove by the way, but also when you get to the end it lets you buy the next book right there. Sure they loving that. That can be turned off in settings I saw. 

but yeah, the about the book that pops up first time you open a book, also can be turned of, its really neat. I loved that on the Fire6. It tells me what the last book was. I just used that when I finished the last book and I knew I had the next already in my account but didn't know exactly which one came next so all I did was go into the one I finished and it told me. Then to search and all the pretty search covers are there and 2 seconds later it was downloaded and I m now reading the 5th in that series. Super reader friendly. 

Yes it costs more than the PW, but for me its worth it for the page buttons, the smooth screen which is working better than I thought and the speed and the software differences. And of course the much better screen and font. No more reading through milk. 

I am reading much faster with it I noticed. I finished that last book and I am about 25-30% faster. I base this on the time left reading and just my inner clock. This is the speed I used to have before I got the PW in 2012.
But my eyes have gotten worse and I really need the light now. 

I charged my Keyboard up last night as I like doing that from time to time and holy moly that screen looked dark. I read for 4 years on non lit kindles and seemed to have been fine, but thinking back I probably did have a few more headaches from squinting I didn't think about. 

eta: I forgot to add this already long post that the font does not fall apart as it does on my PW after a few pages. I cannot tell any deterioration at all and I looked close. 6 pages and thn refresh and the font looks the same. On my PW, I would notice the artifacts after 2-3 page changes. 

Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## skyblue

I GLADLY a paid to opt out of ads. The ads irritated me.


----------



## ct85711

well, just received my Voyage today and gladly paid to remove the ads.  Haven't had the chance to play with it much beyond the initial setting it up, hopefully I will do that tonight.


----------



## Seleya

I'm ready to bite the postman. 
It's taking longer for my Voyage to get  from Milan to here (1.5 hours by train) than it took from California to Milan.


----------



## Trophywife007

That's the price of living in such a beautiful place!


----------



## Atunah

ct85711 said:


> well, just received my Voyage today and gladly paid to remove the ads. Haven't had the chance to play with it much beyond the initial setting it up, hopefully I will do that tonight.


I am guessing you like it and are reading? 



Seleya said:


> I'm ready to bite the postman.
> It's taking longer for my Voyage to get here from Milan (1.5 hours by train) than it took from California to Milan.


When are you expecting it, hopefully today? Of course its already evening now where you are. I hope you really like the Voyage and the waiting will have been worth it.

I took my PW1 yesterday, did a reset on it to get it "clean" and then put it in my hubbies hands and told him, its yours if you want it. I put it back in its official dark blue cover first. So he put it on his account. He doesn't read a whole lot, but when he does, its on one of his tablets, he has ithingies with the kindle app. He's never actually tried to read on a kindle other then just looking at the screens.

He looked at the cloud, was surprised his books where there . Downloaded one he has been reading and then was surprised again that it opened where he left off.

The he flipped through it a bit and said, Oh this is really nice to read on, I think I'll use this. That still didn't convince me until we went to bed and he asked me what I did with is kindle. I plugged in in to charge.
His kindle.


----------



## ct85711

I have to say, I am really loving my voyage, especially with the lighted screen.  I'm not sure how much I like on the screen dimming and stuff, as I haven't been seeing it happen, just a sudden shift for when I am reading in the dark and bright when I am reading in a well lit room.  Only issue I do have with it, is that I am experiencing random freezing; in that it locks up and I have to do a hard restart to fix it (of course loosing my place in my book, and starting all over).  I am hoping that my voyage is just haven't downloaded the new software, and that will fix it.


----------



## Seleya

Atunah, according to the tracking  my Voyage left Milan's airport on February 2 at 9.11 AM local time) and went through an unnamed sort facility yesterday at 8.05 PM I thought that meant it would be out for delivery today, but no such luck

Hopefully tomorrow. :/


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

ct85711 said:


> I have to say, I am really loving my voyage, especially with the lighted screen. I'm not sure how much I like on the screen dimming and stuff, as I haven't been seeing it happen, just a sudden shift for when I am reading in the dark and bright when I am reading in a well lit room. Only issue I do have with it, is that I am experiencing random freezing; in that it locks up and I have to do a hard restart to fix it (of course loosing my place in my book, and starting all over). I am hoping that my voyage is just haven't downloaded the new software, and that will fix it.


I've never had freezing. Not sure that's a good sign.


----------



## LaraAmber

When you say freezing were you reading and suddenly your side sensors & touch screen wouldn't respond but once you reboot it's fine again?  I had that happen several times and I don't know if I finally did a big enough reboot or there was a software update but suddenly the problem cleared up and never repeated again.


----------



## ct85711

So far it has frozen on me 2 times, when it freezes everything is locked up, including with the light staying on even after I shut the flap on my ereader (the cover is a infini smartcover /w auto-wake).  Just hitting the back power button quickly doesn't do anything, I always have to hold the button for about 15 seconds before it will boot up.  So far every time it froze, the ereader has lost track of where I was too (typically over 20-50+ pages back).  Both times it happened, I was just reading in my bed, for easily 4-6+ hours before it freezes.  It's not the battery, as even after all the read I did today too, it hasn't even got to 50%.  I did have airplane mode turned on, so was not connected to my network, I'm hoping by having it connected, at the very least it won't lose what page I was on (or at least start me closer, last time it started me at the beginning, when I was over 50% through).

One thing to note, I typically read for long periods of time, which it appears to be the most common when it happens.


----------



## Atunah

Mine froze once, right after I did the tutorial. It wouldn't go home. I probably didn't wait long enough, but I did a restart and its been fine. I have had wifi on the whole time. 

I have a lot of collections and I noticed even on the PW, it took a while to get all the collections sorted out. Do you have a lot of collections and have you left wifi on for extended period since you got the Voyage?

It certainly should not keep doing that though and if it keeps happening, I would call them up and see what they say. They can pull files from the kindles to look at them to see if there is a software issue. 

Have you put a lot of books on it at once? I haven't figured out yet how you check indexing on the Voyage, I don't see that option with a random letter search to see how many are still indexing.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Have you put a lot of books on it at once? I haven't figured out yet how you check indexing on the Voyage, I don't see that option with a random letter search to see how many are still indexing.


With the Voyage, I don't think we have to do a search to check for indexing anymore. If you watch the home screen (at least in list view) as a book downloads, a little box comes up that says "indexing" and then switches to "new" when it is complete. You have to be watching because it is really fast. I presume if a download were unable to finish indexing, that little box would still be there and you would know it isn't complete.


----------



## ct85711

I haven't put much books at all, so indexing can't be an issue; as I doubt 6 books would cause it any issue (one being the dictionary and the other being the kindle manual).


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> With the Voyage, I don't think we have to do a search to check for indexing anymore. If you watch the home screen (at least in list view) as a book downloads, a little box comes up that says "indexing" and then switches to "new" when it is complete. You have to be watching because it is really fast. I presume if a download were unable to finish indexing, that little box would still be there and you would know it isn't complete.


Ah thanks. I hadn't noticed that. I only put like 30 books on it so far and not all at once so I might have missed that box.

eta: I just got a book while in list view, pulling it out from the cloud but I didn't see a box, it just said downloading and then downloaded. I didn't see anything about indexing anywhere. I am still figuring out this one coming from a PW1.



ct85711 said:


> I haven't put much books at all, so indexing can't be an issue; as I doubt 6 books would cause it any issue (one being the dictionary and the other being the kindle manual).


Yeah, that should not cause any issues then. I been reading heavily on my Voyage since I got it and I haven't had it lock up yet. So do keep an eye out.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I got the map Fintie on the way so should get here on Monday. I really like the lightness though of it right now, but I don't think the cover will add that much to it.
> 
> The Voyage for the serious reader is just fantastic. For someone that doesn't read as much, but still wants a great device I am sure the PW is quite nice. I will not be giving up my Voyage again though.


Atunah, have you had a chance now to try out your Fintie cover and do you like it? I have been trying to remain loyal to my PW and not be tempted by the Voyage but suddenly I find myself comparing Voyage covers on Amazon instead of doing the laundry. Oh oh! This might mean I am weakening  All these great Voyage reviews are starting to get to me.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Atunah, have you had a chance now to try out your Fintie cover and do you like it? I have been trying to remain loyal to my PW and not be tempted by the Voyage but suddenly I find myself comparing Voyage covers on Amazon instead of doing the laundry. Oh oh! This might mean I am weakening  All these great Voyage reviews are starting to get to me.


I do like it. I am glad its one that I can take the Voyage out of fairly easy if I want. Its the only one of that style I saw that doesn't have the shell on the back go all around. Like the official PW cover was, it snapped all the way in. The Fintie is kind of open in areas (top, bottom and left side) so only the corners on the left snap in and the right side lenght. So its a bit easier to lift out.

I love the auto on of course, that is why I got out of the ads. The texture of the cover is nice, feels like leathery. I am not totally hip on the book style, I prefer flip, but I couldn't find one like that. I also would have loved some strap on the back. I tried the hair band thing but its not quite working.

So honestly, its not quite as nice as using the device without a cover, but I don't want to drop it and I wanted the auto on. Its not too heavy, but of course does add some weight to the Voyage. I think for now considering the covers that are available, this is the best for me.

The map look is really neat and its a nice cream as the base.


----------



## readingril

Glad you like the cover! 

Amazon gave me $10 credit because my Echo was late (late in comparison to when it was originally going to ship, but earlier than the later date they told me), so I decided to put that towards an ad-free Voyage experience. Verrrra nice (that's my Droughtlander-self coming out)! 

I'm still taking the PW1 back and forth to work for reading during lunch.  If I'm going to end up losing or abusing a Kindle, I'd rather it not be the Voyage. *pats my new baby*

Did I ever mention I like gadgets?


----------



## luvmykindle3

Finally decided to get one and the best buy here is out. 
Guess I'll have to order from amazon and wait.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Well, I bit the bullet and my voyage arrived last night. I left it to charge until this morning and just now downloaded some of my books. OMG! I really loved my PW but the clarity of the voyage screen is off the charts. I am already in love!!! Can't wait to start a new book. I don't see how Amazon can ever top the voyage....it is my new favorite thing. Kicking myself for not getting one sooner. Thanks to everyone who posted here and enabled me (you know who you are).


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and my voyage arrived last night. I left it to charge until this morning and just now downloaded some of my books. OMG! I really loved my PW but the clarity of the voyage screen is off the charts. I am already in love!!! Can't wait to start a new book. I don't see how Amazon can ever top the voyage....it is my new favorite thing. Kicking myself for not getting one sooner. Thanks to everyone who posted here and enabled me (you know who you are).


 

Glad you enjoy it. Its pretty awesome isn't it.

But, I have found my first problem with my Voyage. Its a tricky one.

I find myself now really reluctant to grab my Fire6 or Nexus to read my Scribd subscription books. I want to read them on my Voyage. . If this continues I might have to do something I didn't think I would do, cancel Scribd. I really really like the idea, the content, I was looking forward to reading all the books I added to my library there, but I want to read on my Voyage. Pouts. Makes me even more sad now that Kindle Unlimited has none of that stuff in its program and just isn't worth it to me. Just not enough novels in my genres. No publishers. *cries. I want to read those books, but I am not going to force myself to read on a tablet if I don't enjoy it anymore.

That is how bad my PW was. I was actually preferring to read on my Fire6, Nexus than on my PW. Now, I don't want to put down the Voyage. Sigh.

And I have to finishe this book from the library that was not available in kindle format and I have to read it in the Overdrive app on my Fire6. I'd much rather grab my Voyage. Its sitting there, looking at me. I keep looking at it.

1st world problems.


----------



## MrTsMom

I finally scraped enough $$ together to get my Voyage!!! It's funny how you can wait for a month or two for something, but when it comes time to buy it, you just have to pay the extra for next-day shipping. Actually, we're expecting another round of ice and snow starting tomorrow afternoon, and if I had gotten the free shipping, there's a chance that the UPS man wouldn't make it on Saturday, and I really, really don't want to wait until Monday to get my hands on it. I know that people here will understand. My husband certainly doesn't!


----------



## booklover888

I finally broke down and ordered one. It will be here tomorrow. I was able to do Amazon's payment plan, so that helped. I just have to see the screen for myself. And since hubby never wanted to swing by Best Buy so I could look at it, this is the way to get it and try it out. I'm looking forward to comparing it to my Kobo!


----------



## Seleya

Mine is still held hostage by customs. 
I was told that a 2-/3-week wait for a package to be processed is normal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MrTsMom said:


> I finally scraped enough $$ together to get my Voyage!!! It's funny how you can wait for a month or two for something, but when it comes time to buy it, you just have to pay the extra for next-day shipping. Actually, we're expecting another round of ice and snow starting tomorrow afternoon, and if I had gotten the free shipping, there's a chance that the UPS man wouldn't make it on Saturday, and I really, really don't want to wait until Monday to get my hands on it. I know that people here will understand. My husband certainly doesn't!


If it doesn't arrived when promised, definitely contact Kindle CS . . . .chances are they'll refund any extra you paid for faster shipping. Small comfort, I know, but still . . . . .


----------



## kdawna

I am excited   to have ordered my Voyage today and paid for next day delivery. My face will be planted at the front door all day!!!  My K3 with the keyboard still works but is loaded down with over 1300, mostly free kindle books. It freezes up so often, I am more then ready for the Voyage.  I have been mostly reading my books on my iPad which constantly drains my battery and make my eyes sore. I plan to start a new Amazon account and place my books in collections. How does the Overdrive work on the Voyage?


----------



## Atunah

kdawna said:


> I am excited  to have ordered my Voyage today and paid for next day delivery. My face will be planted at the front door all day!!! My K3 with the keyboard still works but is loaded down with over 1300, mostly free kindle books. It freezes up so often, I am more then ready for the Voyage. I have been mostly reading my books on my iPad which constantly drains my battery and make my eyes sore. I plan to start a new Amazon account and place my books in collections. How does the Overdrive work on the Voyage?


Goodness, are you going from a K3 to a Voyage? Your eyes are going to go do this 

Overdrive ebooks work the same. Assuming the book is available in kindle format, when you check it out, it goes to your account like any other book. If you send it to your Voyage when checking out, it will be there, if not, it will be in the cloud. Its easy to switch back and forth from cloud to device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kdawna said:


> I am excited  to have ordered my Voyage today and paid for next day delivery. My face will be planted at the front door all day!!! My K3 with the keyboard still works but is loaded down with over 1300, mostly free kindle books. It freezes up so often, I am more then ready for the Voyage. I have been mostly reading my books on my iPad which constantly drains my battery and make my eyes sore. I plan to start a new Amazon account and place my books in collections. How does the Overdrive work on the Voyage?


I, too, suspect that you will really be impressed with the new screen. 

But, I don't understand "I plan to start a new Amazon account." If you already have books in one account, they won't readily transfer to a second. You don't need to start a second account just to make collections.

Also, you can start sending books already in your library to your Voyage . . . it should be listed as an available device if you have a delivery date. If you use the kindle app on your iPad, you can start making collections now and moving books into them and they'll be ready to go when the Voyage arrives.

As Atunah said, kindle books you borrow using Overdrive work the same, essentially, on Voyage as on the Keyboard . . . there is not an APP for overdrive, however, as there is on the iPad.


----------



## MrTsMom

It's out for delivery today! Maybe the UPS man will run his route backwards so he gets the mountain done early, before the snow starts. Maybe. One can always hope. In the mean time, I'm running to the door every time the dogs bark. Can't wait!


----------



## Sandpiper

Oh.  I resisted until now.  I ordered with 3G and special offers and one-day delivery.  Will be here tomorrow.    I don't need it, but I WANT IT.    My first order from Amazon that I'll pay sales tax on (Illinois).


----------



## Atunah

Yay, more Voyages coming. 

Hope Seleya's is soon released from hostage. 

MrTsMom, let us know today when it gets here. I did the same thing, ordering with 1 day after waiting for it to be in stock. I was able to wait fine for that, but once I ordered, I wanted it as fast as possible. 

Sandpiper, I remember the first few times having to pay taxes, we (Texas) been on it for a while now, what 1.5 years? I can't recall now.

And almost forgot booklover888 is getting it today also. 

I really hope you are all going to be happy with it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Many of you may have decided you couldn't wait and got the one day shipping but when I decided I wanted mine around Christmas, I went straight to Best Buy for immediate delivery.    The sales guy said they had never had them and hadn't gotten any in yet.  I insisted they did because the website said it was available for pickup immediately.  After some convincing on my part he climbed the tall ladder where they keep extra stock and found one.


----------



## Sandpiper

Someone Nameless said:


> Many of you may have decided you couldn't wait and got the one day shipping but when I decided I wanted mine around Christmas, I went straight to Best Buy for immediate delivery.  The sales guy said they had never had them and hadn't gotten any in yet. I insisted they did because the website said it was available for pickup immediately. After some convincing on my part he climbed the tall ladder where they keep extra stock and found one.


For reasons like that, poor customer service, I avoid many big box stores.


----------



## Seleya

Glad to see this many Voyages coming to the forum. 

Atunah, your good wishes did it.  The postman left me a notice today, it says I'll be able to claim mr. Atoz from the Post Office on Tuesday, but I'll go tomorrow and see if I can have it released from the local mail 'hub'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Seleya!


----------



## booklover888

O-M-G! My Voyage is astonishing. My first impression is, very impressed! The screen is amazing! I love it. I must go read!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, go booklover, go!


----------



## MrTsMom

Hum dee dum dee dum...

Why is it that when you order something like toilet paper, the UPS man comes before noon. When it's something you really want...


----------



## kdawna

Waiting impatiently....mine too is "out for delivery", but could arrive as late as 8PM!!!  By the way, my name is Brenda too! At least the sun is shining and roads are drivable.


----------



## Atunah

Yay booklover.

One down, few more to go.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ordered mine earlier today with one-day delivery.  It's still "processing for shipment".  Hurry up!!


----------



## MrTsMom

It came! Doing a happy dance here on the mountain! The UPS man confirmed (without  me asking) that I'm the last house on his route. He was anxious to get off the mountain before the snow got any worst. 

I'm working at getting my Voyage all set up the way I like it, but so far I love it. 

Hope everyone else gets theirs before it gets too late!


----------



## kdawna

Mine is here also!   I am so happy!!! My first impression is that it is adorable....because of the size. The case I ordered ( it is also here and on )  is a Fintie Slim Fit Folio and the color is Vintage Blue Rose.  I am getting it set up and it is already doing an update.
I am going to order some books and enjoy.


----------



## crebel

Congratulations to the new Voyage owners! I love mine.


----------



## skyblue

Isn't it amazing??   

Congrats, and happy reading!


----------



## Sandpiper

Huh?  Wha'?  I just noticed I have same-day delivery service here.  When I was buying Voyage today before noon, didn't notice same-day as choice for delivery.  I think I would have.  Now app. 12 hour wait . . . .


----------



## booklover888

Wait a minute, what made a bunch of us hold-outs suddenly decide to order a Voyage all at the same time? Did something on Amazon's site send us subliminal messages?


----------



## skyblue

booklover888 said:


> Wait a minute, what made a bunch of us hold-outs suddenly decide to order a Voyage all at the same time? Did something on Amazon's site send us subliminal messages?


I think it's subliminal messages from KBOARDS and its members!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not subliminal at all . . . completely overt: Those of us with a Voyage LOVE IT!  

So . . . . . you should go buy one . . . . .


----------



## booklover888

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not subliminal at all . . . completely overt: Those of us with a Voyage LOVE IT!


Got mine yesterday, now I am a believer!!!!


----------



## Atunah

All right. Who's left on the fence. Step forward and we'll get to work on you swiftly.


----------



## Sandpiper

Grrrrr. I'm wondering if I'll see it today. I'm kinda guessing - not. Fed Ex website -- "FedEx National Service Disruption". Problems due to weather.

*ETA: Fex Ex web site now says estimated deliver -- Feb. 24, Tuesday. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* 

I'm in the 'burbs west of Chicago. It's warm -- in the 30s and streets and roads around here are totally clear.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I got the paperwhite instead, it was on sale and best buy still hadn't gotten any voyage in their store. I like it so far. I hate ordering my devices and waiting, I like to be able to pick them up right then. I have 60 days, so I'll decide if I'll keep the Pw or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seleya

Sandpiper said:


> Grrrrr. I'm wondering if I'll see it today. I'm kinda guessing - not. Fed Ex website -- "FedEx National Service Disruption". Problems due to weather.
> 
> *ETA: Fex Ex web site now says estimated deliver -- Feb. 24, Tuesday. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
> 
> I'm in the 'burbs west of Chicago. It's warm -- in the 30s and streets and roads around here are totally clear.


Guess it won't help much, but we are in the same boat, Sandpiper.


----------



## Sandpiper

Seleya said:
 

> Guess it won't help much, but we are in the same boat, Sandpiper.


Much of the U.S. is having weather problems. My Voyage originated in the Indianapolis, IN area. It's been sitting at FedEx in Indianapolis for almost 24 hours. Looked on-line -- weather is OK in Indianapolis. Weather is OK in Chicago area. I would think OK in between. It's not that far.

I tried calling FedEx. After getting disconnected first two times, got through on third try. FedEx CS, "I don't know why it's been sitting in Indianapolis. I don't know." No help! 

It isn't Amazon's fault. I called Amazon. CS going to look into it and call me back tomorrow.

*NO GO FED EX.*


----------



## Someone Nameless

Go to Best Buy.


----------



## mlewis78

Atunah said:


> All right. Who's left on the fence. Step forward and we'll get to work on you swiftly.


Me! Starting to think that if I buy this, I may spend more time reading (and less on TV and internet). But it's very hard for me to justify $200 plus tax, and I've been buying other stuff this winter. I looked at one in December in Best Buy and liked the clarity of the text.


----------



## booklover888

Sandpiper said:


> Much of the U.S. is having weather problems. My Voyage originated in the Indianapolis, IN area.


Mine came from there, too, via UPS. Arrived in two days. That really stinks about Fed Ex. Too bad they don't let us choose our carriers.


----------



## booklover888

mlewis78 said:


> Me! Starting to think that if I buy this, I may spend more time reading (and less on TV and internet). But it's very hard for me to justify $200 plus tax, and I've been buying other stuff this winter. I looked at one in December in Best Buy and liked the clarity of the text.


Using and comparing it at home is a much better way to see if it would be a worthwhile purchase for you. Can't you return it within 30 days, no charge? That was my reasoning. Of course, once it arrived, I don't want to read on anything else. It is that good.


----------



## Sandpiper

booklover888 said:


> Mine came from there, too, via UPS. Arrived in two days. That really stinks about Fed Ex. Too bad they don't let us choose our carriers.


I would have preferred UPS. Veto brings me my presents from Amazon on time (that I have to pay for).


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think it was coming via FedEx because it was to be delivered on Saturday.  UPS doesn't run on Saturday.  The bad thing is Fedex doesn't run on Monday so it will be at least Tuesday now.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

booklover888 said:


> Mine came from there, too, via UPS. Arrived in two days. That really stinks about Fed Ex. Too bad they don't let us choose our carriers.


I TOTALLY agree. Sometimes my Prime 2-day shipping is sent via USPS. What a joke. I have NEVER received a package within two business days from the postal service. I've complained every time to Amazon. They always add a month to my Prime membership to "compensate" me. Each time I've told them that sending packages via USPS is a joke. I can see if you don't have Prime or you specifically choose to not receive the package sooner than 2 days (to get that $1 credit, etc.)... and I've suggested that they let us choose our carrier for the 2-day shipping.

I've had packages also delayed by UPS, supposedly due to weather. A couple of times, the package is IN Fargo, ND. I think they use the "weather" excuse when someone screws up and doesn't get the package loaded. When I get that notice... and I'm actually at work in Fargo, I look out the window and wonder how the weather could possibly be inclement a mile or two away. Interesting.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm in a condo. It's Sunday. USPS was just here delivering an Amazon package to someone. (I thought Amazon might really have worked magic.) Fed Ex tracking still hasn't change -- my Voyage isn't moving. No call from Amazon as yet. Told him not to call before 11:00.

*ETA:* No call from Amazon as yet. At 2:45 it left Indianapolis. It still shows delivery on Tuesday. Maybe tomorrow? Indianapolis is not that far.

*ETA2:* No call from Amazon -- so I called. Long late-night talk with Amazon CS in Washington state -- mostly just chatting. She knows more about Fed Ex than Fed Ex knows. Fed Ex Home Delivery is delivering. Fed Ex Home Delivery is a separate entity from the rest of Fed Ex and does not work on Sundays and Mondays, therefore Tuesday delivery. Amazon is refunding my overnight charge and extending my Prime by a month.

LOVE AMAZON.


----------



## etexlady

My Voyage came last Thursday via USPS.  On time two day delivery.  I was a little concerned as they had been slow with Amazon deliveries before and are prone to deliver to an address with the same street number a block away.  Got it right this time.  And, I don't think I'll ever have to buy another Kindle as the Voyage is perfect for me - beautiful clear screen and page buttons!  Perfection.


----------



## Seleya

It's here! And I LOVE it. I think I won't be upgrading until my Voyage dies of old age.


----------



## Sandpiper

I gotta wait until tomorrow. I looked at FedEx Facebook page. A lot of unhappy people posting there -- me included. It is really bad when you call and all you get out of FedEx CS is "I don't know."

*ETA:* Amazon CS from Saturday called me back today. Because of his ethnicity, a little problem understanding him. While I held, he called FedEx and confirmed that I will get delivery tomorrow. He will call me again tomorrow to confirm that I did get it.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I gotta wait until tomorrow. I looked at FedEx Facebook page. A lot of unhappy people posting there -- me included. It is really bad when you call and all you get out of FedEx CS is "I don't know."
> 
> *ETA:* Amazon CS from Saturday called me back today. Because of his ethnicity, a little problem understanding him. While I held, he called FedEx and confirmed that I will get delivery tomorrow. He will call me again tomorrow to confirm that I did get it.


Good luck with Amazon CS! My last encounters were less than satisfactory.


----------



## Tuttle

mlewis78 said:


> Me! Starting to think that if I buy this, I may spend more time reading (and less on TV and internet). But it's very hard for me to justify $200 plus tax, and I've been buying other stuff this winter. I looked at one in December in Best Buy and liked the clarity of the text.


Mine has been absolutely worth the cost for me, but its costing me more money as I end up reading more on this kindle than my old one. On the other hand, how to get through TBR piles...

No really, its absolutely awesome. I really like how it feels. It feels really well made. I love the page press. The screen's autobrightness is so useful and make the screen so much prettier. The screen itself though is really as impressive as it sounds.

I was someone who jumped generations to a voyage but always paid a lot of attention to the other kindles, know people with other ones, would spend my entire time stuck in malls at the kindles, the voyage is so much nicer than the other lighted screen ones in my opinion. Worth the difference in price. (Now, it depends on what you're going for, each kindle has its own reasons, next one I'll probably buy is the simplest one as a gift, but this is a voyage watch thread)


----------



## Sandpiper

I could continue to be happy with my PW2.  I like touch screens in general.  But it was time for a new toy.    (Echo should be delivered Thursday.)  Then the more I thought about it, the more I liked the idea of page buttons on the sides.  Sharper text on screen.  Very slightly smaller and lighter.  I am looking forward to it.  Tomorrow?


----------



## booklover888

Sandpiper said:


> Then the more I thought about it, the more I liked the idea of page buttons on the sides. Sharper text on screen. Very slightly smaller and lighter.


The screen is incredible! But I also really like the thinness, and the page press "buttons" are much more useful than I had anticipated!


----------



## Sandpiper

At 5:12 this morning, FedEx tracking says, "At local FedEx facility." I want to see -- "Out for delivery."

*I WANT MY VOYAGE!* I'm shouting at FedEx. They've been holding it hostage.

*ETA:* It's on the truck for delivery!


----------



## Sandpiper

Don't cha know . . . Home all day except HAD to go out 3:00 - 4:00.  Guess when it was delivered?    I'm in a condo.  Left note at front door to call my cross-the-hall neighbor.  She signed for it.  I have it.    Was shipped in just a little brown mailing envelope which I haven't opened yet.  It isn't in any kind of box?  I'll find out in a minute.  Back later.


----------



## Atunah

Sandpiper said:


> Don't cha know . . . Home all day except HAD to go out 3:00 - 4:00.  Guess when it was delivered?  I'm in a condo. Left note at front door to call my cross-the-hall neighbor. She signed for it. I have it.  Was shipped in just a little brown mailing envelope which I haven't opened yet. It isn't in any kind of box? I'll find out in a minute. Back later.


Finallly, yay. Mine came in a brown envelope also. Its in a kindle box inside. Can't wait to hear how you like it. After all this waiting I really really hope you do.


----------



## Sandpiper

Nice box for the Voyage inside the brown envelope.  Remember all the fancy packaging for the Kindle 1?    Mine is long gone, but I kept the box, etc.  

I've had the Voyage plugged in to fully charge.  Just noticed . . . green light.    

Back again later.

Cris C., the first Amazon CS I talked to, called today.  He gave me $5 Amazon credit.  Heather, Amazon CS who I talked to Sunday, did refund overnight shipping charge and gave me month extension on my Prime.


----------



## Someone Nameless

So, what is the first book everyone is reading on their new Voyage?


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm playing with it. I thought Collections on my PW2 were also in the Cloud so I could easily put them on Voyage. (I need to work on a name for "the Voyage".) I don't find Collections in the Cloud? Something I have to remember to do -- as I get new Kindles (and iToys with Kindle app on them), I have to remember to remove most / all books from them. I may be getting too many of allowed copies of a book on the various devices.

Haven't actually read anything as yet so haven't really used page turn buttons.

I had a short night last night so my eyes are getting heavy.

*ETA:* I've been posting on Amazon's Facebook page about delivery problems with Fed Ex. Amazon reads those. I get responses there too. Replies reference my calls to CS. The more I look around the all of Amazon's web site (and Facebook page), the more impressed I get. I love Amazon.


----------



## Atunah

Collections should just appear. Like on the PW, you'll have to initially tap on cloud and then star the ones you want to show  on device view.


----------



## Sandpiper

A friend gave me DTB "The Dog Lived (and So Did I)" for Christmas.  It's 'bout a Beagle.  I bought Kindle copy.  I had started it on my PW3.  Continuing it on Beach Baby (Voyage).  

Time for bed.


----------



## Sandpiper

As a child and in my younger years I read a lot.  In app. '80 got away from it cuz of counted cross stitch.  WAS addicted to that.  Years later, due to eyes, that ended.  I can read easily, but not stitch.  I'm not reading as much as I'd like to be.  (I'm working on it.)  Why -- don't know.  But I know I am reading more than I would have if there were no Kindles.  I've had K1, K3, DX, Touch, PW1, PW2, and now Voyage.  I do like haptic page turn buttons on the sides.  Print looks a little crisper.  And a small thing that I haven't seen mentioned before (I haven't read all threads) -- I like location now of the on/off button on the back upper right side.  It's a "natural" location and easy to press with thumb on front of the Kindle.  Never cared for on/off buttons on upper or lower edges of Kindles.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Sandpiper said:


> As a child and in my younger years I read a lot. In app. '80 got away from it cuz of counted cross stitch. WAS addicted to that. Years later, due to eyes, that ended. I can read easily, but not stitch. I'm not reading as much as I'd like to be. (I'm working on it.) Why -- don't know. But I know I am reading more than I would have if there were no Kindles. I've had K1, K3, DX, Touch, PW1, PW2, and now Voyage. I do like haptic page turn buttons on the sides. Print looks a little crisper. And a small thing that I haven't seen mentioned before (I haven't read all threads) -- I like location now of the on/off button on the back upper right side. It's a "natural" location and easy to press with thumb on front of the Kindle. Never cared for on/off buttons on upper or lower edges of Kindles.


Glad you're enjoying your new voyage. Like you, I have several kindles too. I have the keyboard, touch-first gen, fire-first gen, fire 6, latest paper while. Love them all. You guys are really helping me to think I need a voyage now too lol

I've been waiting for best buy to get some in.


----------



## Sandpiper

luvmykindle3 said:


> You guys are really helping me to think I need a voyage now too lol
> 
> I've been waiting for best buy to get some in.


YOU DO! I am lovin' my Voyage. It almost (maybe does?) feel like the reading bug has bit! I turned off the TV (or didn't turn it on) at various times yesterday and picked up my Voyage. I want to read! I like reading a screen of print without progress info at the bottom. Yet I can quickly get to progress when I want to know how far along I am.

Another reason why I didn't read in more recent years. I live alone / NO family. In '02 I was diagnosed with stage 0 breast cancer. Yes, there is a stage 0. It's minor cancer. For 2 - 3 years, could not live in quiet. If I was awake, TV or talk radio had to be on. That doesn't work for reading. That is long-ago history for me. Love the quiet when I read now.


----------



## shkish

I have been eyeing the Voyage since they were introduced.  But with my functioning Paperwhite it would be just frivolous for me.  Love, love my PW and since getting it almost 2 years ago, I have basically stopped watching tv all together and have consumed books at an alarming rate. 

Much to my dismay, my PW up and died on me Thur, Feb 26th.  After trying to restart all morning, I called Amazon support when my PW screen showed "REPAIR NEEDED."  After 1 hour on the phone and 2 service reps, it was discovered my PW was in fact dead.  Rep offered to a trade-in or money off for new kindle.  So a no brainer, I went for the new Voyage!    I was super excited about having my new Kindle by Sat (with Prime shipping)… apparently I didn't pay attention to dates when checking out and later realized it wouldn't be arriving until APRIL 3rd… UGH that is a MONTH with NO kindle.  BOO!  I guess the iPad & phone apps will have to do.

My question for everyone is should I purchase the extended warranty? Since I have a month to decide this, I though I'd ask everyone!  I am not super rough with my devices and they stay in cases always, but I do tend to drop things (I am a klutz)  And I believe my PW died because it was dropped it one too many times.  I am looking at the 3 year extended warranty since the Voyage is rather expensive (especially compared to my previous kindle versions).  Since this Voyage is somewhat serendipitous, an extended warranty for my PW would have been nice.  Your thoughts?


----------



## booklover888

I didn't get an ext warranty. With Amazon likely to bring out a new device every year, which could tempt me to buy one, chances are I might not keep it for 2 or 3 years, so getting the warranty would not matter.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've never gotten a warranty for any of my Kindles or Fires.  Just not worried about anything happening.  I am careful.  For me, I feel it would be money unnecessarily spent.  Money that could go for next new model of the Kindle.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Amazon has such unbelievable customer service that I never buy warranties on my Kindles.  My Best Buy has the Voyage in stock and available for pick up today.


----------



## shkish

Someone Nameless said:


> Amazon has such unbelievable customer service that I never buy warranties on my Kindles. My Best Buy has the Voyage in stock and available for pick up today.


To take advantage of the $20 cash off, I had to buy Voyage through Amazon site. No biggie, just wish I could have it sooner!

Also, concerning an extended warranty, I do not plan on upgrading to a new kindle any time in the near further, so a 3 year ext warranty isn't unreasonable. I am mostly worried about accidental droppings and ending up with a useless $200 device. I guess I've really answered my own question!


----------



## Gary_Berg

Most Visas and Mastercards will extend the manufacturer's warranty by up to a year.


----------



## shkish

I want my new Voyage NOW!  Especially after reading all the comments in this thread.  April 3rd can't get here soon enough… Has anyone had the ship date alter from when you originally ordered through Amazon?  I want to wake up and magically find the ship date tomorrow


----------



## S.Reid

I know how you feel shkish. My expected delivery date was initially January 26th. My delivery date was updated a few times and I received my Kindle Voyage on the 6th of January. So keep checking your Amazon order page, for the magic will appear.


----------



## booklover888

Well the web page date has moved up to March 29, so perhaps yours will ship sooner than that. I'd like to think they ship orders before the "available" date on the web site.


----------



## shkish

Hooray!!! Just got an email from Amazon letting me know my estimated delivery date has been moved up to THIS Thursday (March 19th). Made my night!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

So...I made the leap! Seems I am consistent....going with every _other _new Kindle released.

I took advantage of the credit card offer of a $70 gift card which could be applied immediately. So $70 off isnt bad

Looks like they are in stock and it's due sometime next week. Cant wait! I'm already shopping for a skin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> So...I made the leap! Seems I am consistent....going with every _other _new Kindle released.
> 
> I took advantage of the credit card offer of a $70 gift card which could be applied immediately. So $70 off isnt bad
> 
> Looks like they are in stock and it's due sometime next week. Cant wait! I'm already shopping for a skin.


I would suggest you don't buy a skin until you've used it a bit. . . . . There's not much on the front to put a skin on, and if you decide to use a cover, such as the ones by Fintie and ACase, you won't need anything on the back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> So...I made the leap! Seems I am consistent....going with every _other _new Kindle released.
> 
> I took advantage of the credit card offer of a $70 gift card which could be applied immediately. So $70 off isnt bad
> 
> Looks like they are in stock and it's due sometime next week. Cant wait! I'm already shopping for a skin.


Yay, Lursa! Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would suggest you don't buy a skin until you've used it a bit. . . . . There's not much on the front to put a skin on, and if you decide to use a cover, such as the ones by Fintie and ACase, you won't need anything on the back.


Good advice of course but I just like looking! Esp. while waiting. My PW1 I only 'skinned' the front since I liked the semi-tacky back for gripping. I didn't use a cover for that one, just kept it in a sleeve.

Going for as lightwt as possible.


----------



## mooshie78

My Voyage is out for delivery!  Finally cracked and decided to upgrade from my PW1 after playing around with a Voyage at Best Buy the other day.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mooshie78 said:


> My Voyage is out for delivery! Finally cracked and decided to upgrade from my PW1 after playing around with a Voyage at Best Buy the other day.


Mine too! Also upgrading from a PW1.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

It came! Yesterday (Mon). I ordered it last Thursday, at night, (er, kind of an impluse buy when I saw the offer, lol) and that's pretty fast delivery with a weekend in the middle which kept me busy and allowed me to forget about it. 

Nice quality device, the new flush glass front does convey more of a tablet look and feel. Lighting, font clarity, and contrast are all noticeably superior to my PW1.

Yeah new toy!


----------



## Atunah

Quite a few of us came from a Pw1 to the Voyage. I skipped the K2 back when, went from K1 to K3. Then I skipped the touch and got the PW1. Seems like I skip one release. 2 years I guess. Although I did get a basic with buttons because I had some issues with my PW. 

Now the Voyage is all I read on. It got everything I wanted.


----------



## readingril

I went from a K3 to a PW1 to a V (since I'm speaking in code). Love love love the Voyage, although I tend to take the PW1 to read on at work, because if I were to lose/break a Kindle, I'd be heartbroken if it were the Voyage.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Same here...KK, PW1, now V, lol.

Imagine 2 more Kindle generations out....they will be projecting holographically in front of our eyes and we'll be able to turn pages with puffs of air or flicks of our tongues!  And be delivered by drones.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I finally broke down and ordered the voyage. The 5 pmt option came up. Can't wait to compare it to my  paperwhite . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booklover888

luvmykindle3 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered the voyage. The 5 pmt option came up. Can't wait to compare it to my paperwhite .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, be sure to report your comparisons.


----------



## Steve White

I wish Amazon would bring the five payment plan in at Amazon.co.uk - sounds like a great way of getting the Voyage without having to shell out a crazy amount upfront.


----------

